# Corruption (the roleplay)



## Silar

Antilles finished cleaning his bolter, he looked up and was about to speak with the others when a large explosion shook the thunderhawk, jarring him forward. After the shaking stopped he spoke "Well, I'am brother Antilles, and you can probably guess by my armour that I'am of the Blood Angels chapter, we will be spending this whole crusde together so you may as well introduce yourselves"

_All the characters are in the thunderhawk Hawk of Fury (or what ever i called it in the end)A large shell has just hit the rear engine, unknown to the passengers it is now unsafe (explosions or engine failure) _

(remember to put the explosion in your post, the italics is me talking as the games master(gm))


----------



## Master Kashnizel

(If you are a GM then you should not be actually playing the game as well because the GM just creates the story. If you want to play than you should find a member who wants to act as the GM without playing the actual game.)


----------



## Silar

(no, most people do both, like inthe deathwatch roleplay, the gm took the rol of the serageant so he could give missions etc)


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus was polishing his treasured Daemon halberd, when a explosion sent him flying forwards, throwing him off his bench. After regaining his seat, he listened to one of the marines introduction. After taking note of the Blood Angels name, he spoke up.
"I am Inquisitional Acolyte Endrominus, and I shall be working under the Inquisitor who is also a member of this group."


----------



## Silb

Techmarine Validus checked his equipment and servitors, making sure all of them, including his mind impulse unit, were working perfectly. Validus had just finished checking 3 of his servitors when an explosion sent Validus flying forward. He quickly walked over to his technical servitor and quietly asked, "What just happened?"
"My sensors indicate that some kind of a missile or explosive has hit the ship," answered the servitor, "but I do not sense any major damage dealt to the ship." 

At that point Validus noticed that some of the other passengers on the thunderhawk had started to introduce themselves. He decided to introduce himself too.
"I am Techmarine Validus of the Ultramarines chapter, and I look forward to fighting alongside all of you in the coming battle."


----------



## Master Kashnizel

(sorry i am just used to playing Dark Heresy):biggrin:


----------



## Silar

(its cool)

Antilles looked around the comparment then spoke "Alright Imperial forward command has told me to give you the mssion, this group here is to land down and take out the traitors forward turret, all clear ok"


----------



## Firewolf

>> Cordosa sat at the rear of the thunderhawk, stripping his long-las and cleaning the parts. He looked around the compartment at the rest of his colleagues and sighed.

"Should be a piece of cake. Two snipers in the retinue, take out the heretics that are holed up in the towers easy like" he said, then grinned ferally at the Inquisitor.

" Im confident of my abilities Lord Inquisitor, as are you"

Cordosa knew howe and when to speak in a tone to the Inquisitor, who was used to his patter by now.

" Who We fighting and why....Antilles?"


----------



## Silar

"The enemy is the once followers of the emporer, the ruling class familes have turned their back on the emporer and converted the populace to their cause, our overall goal is to eliminate the owner of Black Cops, Martin Varl. However we have lesser objectives to comple first" spoke Antilles. He made a silent prare to the emporer to see them through


----------



## Firewolf

" So, We're here to kill a business man? and a Heretic of course" Cord asked.

" Ye see, if Im gonna be killin folks, I need to know their weaknesses, as well as their strengths, apart from denouncing the Emperors rule of course"

Cord had noticed that no-one else was asking questions of the Astartes, not even the lerned Inquisitor, and this made him rather un-comfortable.


----------



## thomas2

"As the Emperor wills, but I pray you will be prepared to answer my inquiry, so we are on an assassination mission? May I ask why this particular amalgamation of the Emperors finest was called up for this mission?" said Endrominus, examining the strange company he resided in.


----------



## Silar

" Don't get cocky though, this guy is good, he may have even organized the defence which threw the Blood Angles fith company back, or it may have been one of the commanders that follows him, he will have a highly trained bodygaurd retinue, we know that much". "And Endrominus Blood Angel and Imperial forward command has decided this asortment to be the best for the situation, I have no idea why though" As a second explosion almost flings Antilles out of his seat and the ship begins to spiral down, "Fight well" shought Antilles over the noise 

_Another explosion has racked the hull as the unstable engine has been hit again, the vessel is spiralling down, your comparment is not on fire, antilles will answer any remainin question in my next post, my second post will be when we hit the earth._


----------



## Kronus

Sebastian Gulden finally finished a long though to his mind auspicious prayer to the God Emperor and let his keen eyes flicker across the room to assembled party taking in the curious and puzzled expressions and answered in his calm calculating voice that was full of confidence:

*"You may ask Endrominus. You will find in time that I encourage inquisitive minds and independent thinking. Unlike some of my colleagues I have come to realise that one achieves better results faster by allowing ones agents to act as the situation demands and to follow where their intuition takes them rather then requiring any to adopt what I might consider an appropriate position. The former is flexible and effective the latter to easily manipulated and far to predictable."*

*"Mr dear Endrominus you have already answered you own question, as you have so readily stated you are the finest (he did not add that it was also because they were expendable). At least that's what I have been informed. I have had the luxury of reading through an each and every person’s confidential records ... *(He paused for second to let the fact sink). *They have made for ... interesting reading. You were picked because you are the best to hand at what you do and as for the particular amalgamation you each possess certain skills that are likely to be required in the hours, days and weeks to come"*

*"Bare in mind Endrominus that while you are permitted to pose such questions and ask for my reasoning there is no requirement on my part to answer. There may be times were it serves no purpose. It's important that you trust me on these matters" *

As he said this, the young inquisitor looked the Acolyte directly in the eyes to remind him what was expected of him

*"I imagine many of you are curious about why Brother Antilles has revealed himself to be a font of classified information. The answer is again the obvious one if you look closely at his helmet you will notice he possesses a rather more substantial communication array then is usual. The may be times were we are isolated from reinforcements and will find our traditional communications systems limited if not cut off altogether. Brother Antilles, among other roles, is our counter to this. His comm-link is far more powerful, heavily encoded and is linked to geocentric satellite that was activated shortly before take off. He is for all intensive purposes are Vox-man and will keep his updated on developments and provide us with tactical information. As for him telling you directly, not only do I permit but also I require it. As mentioned I encourage those under my command to be intuitive and act independently were appropriate and do this effectively one must be properly informed at all times. I therefore suggest you listen carefully to whatever Brother Antilles has to say. However there is saying that too much of good thing can end with poor results. It would only serve as unnecessary distraction. Therefore were Brother Antilles on a rare occasion to receive information of sensitive nature that had now direct tactical relevance I would like to think he would spare all of you the bother and relate the information directly to me to filter the relevant aspects."*

His tone ever calm and confident became a touch sharp leaving little doubt to anyone listening what he meant by it

*"The mission is as expressed by Brother Antilles and Endrominus is indeed one of Assassination. I feel I should clarify were Brother Antilles left off. We are not going in to liberate the population from their oppressive rule, or to save lives. Our sole objective is to hunt down and eliminate the traitors and Heretics* (the calm and confident Inquisitor's relaxed composure could not hide his utter contempt and he spat each word out with clear loathing and hatred) *behind this insurrection quickly and painfully. You might think that our unit is over qualified to simply kill a mewling traitor. Unfortunately we cannot simply dispense with the mewling heretic. Before he eventually dies it is important that we extract information so we can establish how deep and extensive the corruption is so it will be necessary to capture our target alive and put him to the question. Our Mission is therefore to find, capture, interrogate and eliminate the suspected Heretic. Everything else is not of importance. As to it being easy Brother Cord I cannot say though I have no doubt that with the Emperor on our side we will triumph whatever we encounter"*

He finished giving them time to absorb what he had said and began to wander what had caused the jolt earlier and why the Thunderhawk sound oddly creaky.

(OOC: I started writing this prior to Silar's last post so assume the Inquisitor says all the above before the 2nd explosion. As you can see I provided an explanation behind Silar using antilles to relay info that one might expect to come from the Inquisitor, I hope this okay but I was struggling to find another logical reason a tactical marine would be so clued in)


----------



## Silar

(NO THAT IS FINE) _Any questions please come now, if it is a while before the next pos I will go straight to the crash, I will not wait to long_


----------



## Firewolf

>> Cordo sighed as he gathered the last parts of his las, and clicked them into place.

" I wish this tub would hit the ground so we can do what we do best. My trigger fingers gettin' itchy" he complained, flexing his bionic fingers.

"Lord Inquisitor, I was no saying it would be easy, only speculating." 

>> Cordosa had a lot of respect for the inquisitor, not only because of his position, but because Gulden had saved him from the death penalty.


----------



## Kronus

Sebastian smiled under his hood as he listened to Cordo give his reason for his speculation not for the first time wandering why the Guardsman thought one was needed. Perhaps he thought his comment might have touched a nerve. His own earlier response had been just that a simple response to a simple statement. Perhaps a bit of reassurance was required and so he calmly stated over the increasing noise levels:

*"I for one beleive you speculation is probably the truth of it, its unlikely that the heretic (once again spitting the word) will pose much of a problem, though as Brother Antilles heas alrady mentioned he has so far withstood the advances of the Guard and the Blood Angels so it we should best be on our guard. Whatever the case it is likely we will soon learn the true nature of the threat. I have faith that you and the others perform admirable whatever the case"

"On another matter another entirely can someone find out whats happening to this flying bullet magnet? I am fairly sure the 'tub' as Brother Cordo calls it shouldn't be shaking so much?"*


----------



## Silb

Validus sat silently and listened to the information about the mission, as well as what everyone else was saying. He then noticed that the ship was shaking and that something about it felt awkward. Suddenly, he remembered that he had only checked if his gun and combat servitors were working properly, and that he had forgotten about his technical servitor.

(This is going to take place a few seconds before the ship crashes, is that ok?)


----------



## Silar

_Alright here we go crash time_
_"Brace for impact," shouted the Thynderhawk's pilot_
"Alright you have your briefing, when we hit ground out as fast as you can and take out the heavy bolter turrets then find cover, I will vox you the next command after," spoke Antilles, his voice suprisingly calmn for the conditions
_Bang, crash the ship plummets to the ground, the team is thrown out of the now open rear exit ramp, the pilot and support staff is dead, supporting fire from thunderhawk is not opption, get moving troops, there is a trench system leading up to the turrets, they are facing away from us, towards our main army _


----------



## Silar

"Onward, for the emporer" shouted Antilles, charging out firing his bolter, he took out a sentry before the dying man could even register that he had been shot Antilles ran forward, loping the man's head off before jumping into the trench, waiting for the others
_There is a sentry for each character, dispose of them as you will but remember we will be on our own for most of the mission so there is an ammo limit, you can loot guns+ammo off corpses but only the imperial guardsman and inqusitorial retinue can use the traitor gaurds ammo in their own guns, these sentries s=are armed with a lasgun and flak armour, one has a vox but which on? he he_


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Armanus heard a the scream of straining engines fly over his head. Turning he spotted a damaged thunderhawk about to hit the ground. His bionic eye quickly magnified and focused on the wreckage. He spotted an Inquisitor, what was apparently his apprentice, a Blood Angel, a guardsman and the dead crew of the Thunderhawk. Reluctantly leaving his sniper position, he came to a crouch and began to run across the ground. Dropping into a trench, he pulled out his knife, strapped inverted across his chest for ease of draw. Sprinting toward the site, he swerved down the trenches as he covered the ground with ease. Suddenly an enemy popped up out of a dug-out infront of him. Using his speed, Armanus quickly dispatched his foe on the move. His knife blade dug into the neck of his enemy, spurting hot blood over his dirty black armour. Continuing his run towards the site he lept the trench walls and landed infront of the startled occupants of the now downed thunderhawk. Resheathing his knife, he speaks to the group. 

*Follow me, this area is not safe*


----------



## Silb

After the Thunderhawk crashed, Validus quickly recovered and made some emergency repairs on his servitors while the others began attacking some nearby sentries. Noticing that one of the sentries had aimed its lasgun at him, Validus directed his plasma cutter at the sentry and blasted a hole through the sentry's stomach before the traitor could even react. Walking over to the dead sentry, he picked up its lasgun and strapped it across the waist of Servitor 3. 
"When the other sentries are eliminated, give this lasgun to one of the others, in case they need it." ordered Validus.
"Yes sir." answered the servitor.
"Now follow me, servitors." shouted Validus as he leaped into the trench, landing right beside the marine who had introduced himself as Antilles.

(this takes place before Ordo Xeno Commander's post.
P.S. whoever wants the lasgun can say that they took it from my servitor in their next post)


----------



## Firewolf

>> Cordosa jumped to his feet, following th rest of the retinue, scanning the area for enemies. Suddenly he dropped to one knee, raising his long-las.

>> The shot rang out, hitting the traitor between the eyes, dropping him instantly. " For the Emperor", he muttered to himself.


----------



## chrisman 007

"Hold the line dammit!" shouted lt veldt, firing his lasgun back at the enemy "reinforcements are on the way!" Veldt was less and less confident as the vox transmissions had fizzled out entirely from the thunderhawk carrying the reinforcements.


----------



## Kronus

Sebastian walked towards the trench network ahead, quickly but not betraying any particular urgency. One might have thought he was purposely strolling towards a social engagement along a pristine palace corridor rather then a battle zone alive with gunfire and the screams of the dead and wounded. Truth to be told the danger while very real was now concentrating almost exclusively on taking out the Angels of Death that were gutting their way through all resistance efficiently and systematically. Not far away one of the rebels was trying and failing to take down the deathwatch marine with a standard issue imperial flashlight. That was a good as place as any to start and so he walked towards him. He was only 5 ft or so away when the rebel noticed him and desperately span around squeezing the trigger in a vague attempt to gun him down only for the surprisingly well-placed shot to bounce harmlessly off Gulden's refractor field with a hum. Quickly concluding from his gormless terrified expression would have no information of any value he darted for his master crafted powersword handle, pulled it free and flicked the blade so it passed neatly through the sentries necks before sheathing the blade. Moments later and the sentry collapsed his head bobing about like a cork.

A short distance away he could see the others huddled in the trench doubtless planning who to kill next, after all that’s what marines did best. He started to walk quickly towards them a sense of purpose about him when he heard a click and from out of nowhere another rebel pounced and levelled his lasgun at him. He couldn't help but wander where Endrominus had got to and more importantly why he wasn't beside him dispatching the fool. Of all times for his acolyte to be missing this was not one of them he was beginning to think he might have to remind him of his duties, first among which was to ensure no harm came to his Inquisitor.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt watched as yet another man fell to the ground. "Shit," said chris panically looked at the sky to look for the thunderhawk. "Where the Hell is that Thunderhawk?" 
"Sir incoming transmission," said a vox officer, running up to Veldt "Sounds important." Veldt picked up the receiver "This thunderhawk Hawk of Fury. Thunderhawk is down, I repeat DOWN. Rendezvous at grid square 23 by 32. Out."
"Oh great," said Veldt "Alright, we're movin' out."
Veldt remembered why he'd ended up in this situation. It was just a simple mission, just setting up some Deepstrike Beacons. The ell-tee had even called it a "Milk run." But anyone could spot there was something wrong with sending 4 squads on a "Milk Run."


----------



## Silar

(We were all meant to be in the thunderhawk and we have a mission in the area)


----------



## Kronus

(OOC:yes, we certainly not here to aid the Guard and consideing the nature of our mission it is unlikely anyone would no of the thunderhawk taking them except campaign command. However I don't see why we cant pick up veldt on the way. His units could be stranded away from the main fight and getting mercilessly hacked and gun to pieces when we come across them)


----------



## chrisman 007

Oh. I see. sorry


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus struggled his way out of the wreckage. He was stuck uder a lump of metal, with one of his arms cut. He moved his bionic leg into place and began pushing off the wreckage. When clear he assesed his cut. _Hmmm. not too serious. It shall be dealt with later._ He drew his stubber, and scaned the area for Inquisitor Sebastian, cursing his luck for falling behind. Seeing him he ran forwards, and fired three rounds in quick succession at the traitor attacking Sebastian, blowing holes through his chest. He then caught up, and made a apology for his lateness.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt whipped out his laspistol and threw his empty lasgun to the floor. all around him he was surrounded by the dead and dying. He had to find shelter. He ran round a ruined building, firing his laspistol aimlessly back at the enemy. He saw something in the distance. It looked like a wrecked aircraft. Reinforcements? He bloody well hoped so. He looked around for any more aircraft. "That's it?" shouted veldt "That's not reinforcements. That's a burial detail." He ran up to the party standing around the wreck of the Thunderhawk. "Lt Veldt, 181st Harakoni Warhawks," Said Veldt to the lead marine, a techmarine "Where's everyone else?"


----------



## Kronus

Sebastian smiled as he saw the rebel gunned down by the quickly advancing acolyte who seemed to be bleeding if not profusely from a wound he assumed picked up during the less then tranquil landing.

Nodding to the experience acolyte he said: *"Impeccable timing Endrominus. Why don't we join the others? I imagine they are as eager as we are to get to grips with the mission*" and with that he lead the two them to were the others waited in a trench.

They seemed to have picked up a straggler by the looks of it, an Officer of the imperial guard covered in the grime and blood of recent battle, though he had no idea as to his regiment. The were well over 100,000 regiments in the Imperial Guard and each to his mind was much like the other and he only knew but a fraction of their uniforms and heraldry. Catching the last part of his question he decided not to respond and hanged backed preferring to access the situation rather then wade in knee deep into the unknown. This would be a perfect test to see how the marines dealt with situations apart from shooting, killing and maiming. Furthermore it would allow him to deduce whether the Guardsmen would be of use or merely slow them down. The guardsmen seemed not to notice him surrounded by 7ft tall armoured giants as he was though it would not take him long to recognise the symbol of office that shined in the the dreary light


----------



## Silar

Antilles loooked up to check the turret, a shot glanced off his helmet, he crashed down, almost falling into the others, "Damn we were too late, they've swivled, this just got interresting," he cursed


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

After encountering the new group, Armanus jumped back into the trench system and made his way towards the turrets. He overheard the group of marines talking in the next trench over. As nimbly as possible for a 8ft giant he lept up onto the ground above and dove for the next trench over. A shot rang out and he felt a shell bounce of his thick armour. He landed in a dive roll before standing infront of the other marines. 

Being 8ft, he was a giant even among space marines. Even so he was far more nimble than any marine he had yet met, his custom made armour enhancing his mobility. His slightly thinner armour allowed him speed and mobility more than others, while still maintaining a high degree of protection. 

"Need help" he said holding up a pack of explosives made from various grenades and things found on the battlefield.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt salvaged a discarded lasgun and caught up with the rest of the group. Veldt heard a low whistle, getting louder, and louder, and louder. A look of fear spread across veldt's face "Holy shit, get down!!" He shouted, throwing himself to the floor. A salvo of mortar rounds struck the wrecked thunderhawk, igniting the crafts fuelline and dentonating it in a spectacular explosion. Another salvo struck a nearby buliding, sending bricks and shrapnel down on the party. "There's a mortar position up in those hills," said Veldt, pointing to a makeshift camp jutting out from the mountainside. "It's shelling us since morning. I've considered calling in air support, but I don't think it's available" He turned to the inquistor "Well, your the ranking officer here, what do we do?"


----------



## Kronus

He took in the expectant guardsmen, ignoring the slight edge of demand in his request and the lack of difference in his voice that many would have pulled the man up on. Instead Gulden sighed. He had hoped one of the marines would have taken the initiative and shown he was more then a superbly trained power armoured grunt but it was no to be. It could be that they were still uncertain about what he had said earlier and were unsure what he had expected. Well perhaps they would learn in time, however as the Guardsmen was indicating time was a commodity in short supply at the moment, so he surveyed the hill and its rather substantial turret network careful not to poke his head at too, took in the lie of the land and made a decision.

*“Indeed Officer. Consider yourself and seconded to my unit and as for our esteemed Deathwatch Battle Brother, your arrival is both timely appreciated. Your help is accepted”*

He looked careful at the Deathwatch operative with a hint of suspicion. He had not been informed that any Ordo Xenos units and cells were active on the surface and his presence raised a number of questions not least as under whose orders he was here and if an Inquisitor’s what were his motives. However such debate was for another time, his reason to be here might be dubious but he was here and at his disposal and never being one to look a gift horse in the mouth he thought no further of it, though he mentally noted the information to consider at a later point

*“These turrets are a hindrance that must be removed if we our to proceed on schedule. Air support is available, though it shall not be requested; all available air units have been seconded for a diversionary attack on the mains lines. Frankly I feel we attracted have more attention then we need as it is and we do not want to reveal a hand so early. Likewise an orbital bombardment might equally arouse their suspicion as to our purpose here. I am afraid this will have to be done the old fashioned way”*
His voice took a more crisp, commanding tone:

*“The first thing we will need to do is silence the mortar, it is a hard climb with limited cover but once scaled it will provide whoever takes it with an unrivalled view of the area”*

Noting Armanus modified gun he continued:

*“With this in mind Cordosa and our Deathwatch marine will proceed up the hill carefully and eliminate the crew with extreme prejudice after which they will provide long range fire support. Once the turrets are down they should move to rejoin us. Doubtless you will be outnumbered many times over but I imagine they will need be concentrating on shells us rather then shooting you so take advantage of the fact”*

*“Meanwhile Tech Brother Validus’s servitors will provide cover and fire support. There effect will be minimal against the reinforced emplacements but they may serve to draw fire and buy us the necessary time. Brother Validus himself will accompany Brother Antilles and advance along the left hand side of the trench network taking advantage of what cover exists and start to gut the emplacements. Myself, Endrominus and the Officer will do the same on the right and hopefully we should meet in the middle. Once the turrets are eliminated Antilles will advance forward and scout the next area as we regroup to reequip. If casualties our sustained you to carry on with your allotted task before seeing to the well being. If everyone understands their roles we shall take a few minutes to allow people to prepare themselves. Those assaulting the mortar will leave in 1 minute as they need to leave sooner as the destination is further and the task vital. I have every confiedence in you and when things dire don't forget the Empeor is with us therefore our victory is already ensured. Oh and Validus would you give the officer a lasgun, he is in sore need of a weapon”*


----------



## chrisman 007

"Thanks for the gun," said Veldt as Validus handed him a Lasgun "There's a guy, looks like a bussiness (OOC: I bet I spelt that wrong) man, seems to be commanding the rebels in this region. There's a spot he frequents downtown, I don't know what the hell he's doing down there, but something bad always happens when he's there." Bullets pinged of the cover, as the turret kept firing. "THAT'S IT! THAT THINGS GOIN' DOWN!" Shouted Veldt, picking up a fragmentation grenade a lobbing it in the general direction of the turret. There was a panicked scream, and a loud, satisfying explosion. A smile spread across Vedlt's face.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Armanus noted his mission, and made his way out of the trench. Vaulting into his original trench, he strapped the explosives to his back. _May need these later_ he thought. Making sure the area was safe, he began his approach to the hill overlooking the mortar emplacements. The muddy ground made it difficult moving up the hill undetected. Opting to use the far side, Armanus made it up to a crater in the hill before unslinging his bolter. Before he lay down, he activated his prototype Deathwatch stealth armour. This new technology allowed some degree cloaking by changing the colour of his armour to one that matched his surroundings. Only really effective when remaining still, it was well suited for his role as a long-range sniper or infiltrating assassin. 

Armanus carried 3 different types of ammunition. The first, a standard inferno round, used in 30 bolt magazines. The second, a Stalker Silenced Shell (HE) for long-range, stealthy emplacement destruction. The final round, Stalker Silenced Shell (HT [Hollow Tip]) used for single person elimination. 

Loading in a five shell clip of Stalker silenced shells (HE) and affixing his barrel extension, he sighted in the gunner teams. Using his bionic eye and M40 targeter he zoomed in on the bottom of the gun, where a round would land before it fired. Watching the crew carefully, he waited until a round was dropped into the breach. Pulling the trigger gently, a quiet click reached his ears as the barrel extension acted as a sound and flash suppressor. As his shell hit its target, the gun exploded, shredding the near-by crew with large amounts of shrapnel caused by the HE round and gun shells rounds in a pile. 

_One down, two to go_

Speaking into his mike, he connected to the Inquisitors communicator. *First target has been eliminated*


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt watched as the second turret mowed down a squad of guardsmen. One of the wounded feel into a trench, before being raked by MG round again. Veldt followed the trench round and saw a small opening behind the turret. Ah ha, he thought. "I need a distraction, smoke grenades, frags anything," said Veldt, not moving his eyes away from the turret "MOVE! Lets go, lets go!"
Validus threw a smoke grenade into no-mans land. Thinking it was covering infantry, the turret fired into it. Veldt silently crept towards the back of the turret, the occupants unaware of his presence. He fired his lasgun into the back of one of the rebels, who slumped to the side, dead. The other rebel turned to find his partners assailant only to be greeted by a rifle butt to the face. Veldt talked into his comlink to the rest of the group "Turret's down! The ways clear."


----------



## Silar

Antilles advanced slowly taking cover in the trench he waited untill the mortars had to reload before sprinting up the left flank, "For the Empore, we smite the heretic withhis fury, his bolter tore through 3 crewmen before he had to take cover again, Then a voice spoke through his vox "Brother Antilles this is Blood Angels command, we've picked up high energy signals coming your way, get your team into to cover and protect the inqusitor at all costs" he beamed the message to the others individual voxes. Sudennly a monstrousity appeared on the ridge. A guardsman had been mutated to 4 times his usual size and his arms had turned green, his organs were spilling out of his expanding gut and huge power turbines wired on his back, thes turbines fed daemonic energy to the morter sheels, so that were they landed poison exploded from the shell, melting everything. "Shiz, it's chaos" he thought to himself.

_ooc: I would personally like to thank Chrisman 007 for keeping the story going in my absense. The group has descovered that at least part of the traitors has fallen to the chaos god of Nurgle and a daemon about 25 feet high is facing them, the crews of the mortars have turned to puss but the morters are firing, inacuratly on their own. From now one when you enter a fight you will say what your character will try to do, in order and in my next gm post I will say if it is succesful, except for lord kronus as he is the equivilant of 75pts worth of stuff while the rest of us our 14pts so he will pritty much cut down most stuff, except this daemon. The group has fallen back to a wrecked bunker in the trench complex, the daemon is shooting you with bolts the power of a plasma pistol so take cover._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Retreating back to the group, Armanus sheltered in a bunker. He could hear the sound of burning plasma hitting the concrete walls outside. He had tried to shoot out the door with his inferno bolts, but to little avail. Everytime anything appeared a bolt of plasma came by too close for comfort. *What should we do Inquisitor?* asked Armanus.


----------



## Kronus

Sebastian was pleased with how effectively his unit had dispatched traitors. In matter minutes they had pushed off and secured the objectives without injury and with the skill of battle hardened Veterans. Even, to his surprise, the newly attached Guardsmen showed his worth with tenacity rarely seen among the Guards numberless ranks. Caught off guard the traitors had fallen like chaff in summer and for his own part he needed to do little Endrominus pretty much single handily fending off and counterattacking any threats to him while Veldt ran amok through the trench network. As they moved to regroup he sensed something in the air, foul and putrefying, clawing at his mind, seeking a way in air. The message relayed by Antilles all but confirmed his suspicions. Denizens of warp were abroad, servants of 
Nurgle if he wasn't mistaken though his knowledge was not vast nor were his experiences. He was of the Ordo Hereticus after all not the Ordo Mallus.

When the thing first came into sight shambling towards them and the first bolts of daemonic fire screamed at them there was no fear in him to be found, just loathing and hatred for these abominations and their foul masters. He couldn't help but wander how the others were coping. Endrominus and the marines having been through extensive neurological and psychological manipulation and testing should weather fine but he was unsure how the 2 guardsmen would deal with the Daemonic. As rule guardsmen were killed following Daemonic Incursions, as it was widely believed their minds were not able to cope with the sights they have witnessed and could succumb to the pull of Chaos. He would have to watch them closely and if the worst proved true deal with them decisively.

Armanus question cut through the air as the room turned as one seeking guidance in the unknown. It would do no good to tell him his own experiences of the Daemonic were limited. However they were depending on him and his mission had never been more important so he had to act and fast. Taking a look over the top in a pause of shooting he noted the relative speed of advance of their warped spawned foes and made a decision. The beast was slow and cumbersome, for the moment at least the threat it posed was nominal though every minute they wasted brought it closer and when it reached them the Bunker would not be enough to shield them. They needed to move fast:

*“The are fates far worse then being struck by daemonic bolts, believe me, staying in this bunker will be are undoing. I shall go out there, the rest of you are to follow when the time is right, you shall know trust me. Armanus and Antilles I entrust upon you the task of destroying those infernal mortars once and for all. Leave nothing but ash in your wake. As for the rest of you do whatever can do slow or destroy the beast, keeping your eyes out for any traitor guardsmen or mutants that might be around. Whatever you do, do not engage the beast in hand to hand. Prepare yourself for what is to come and pray to the emperor for strength, we are about to fight the demon and the mutant and no quarter must be given, no ground conceded, no fear shown”*

Standing up purpose filling his every step he whispered a short prayer in praise of the God Emperor and then began to chant the canticles of the word of the emperor. As he said the ancient words of devotion he began to glow seem large, taller, and more radiant. He opened the door wide and walked out into the dreary light. A bolt of pure daemonic energy narrowly missing him incinerating part of the door frame while another that would certainly have killed him bounced harmlessly off the refractor field that encase him. The glow that radiated off him had increased many fold and to the others in the unit he seemed to shine, his robes seemed to be made of spun gold. The affect upon the daemon was many fold worst, the Inquisitor burned like the sun as he advanced slowly towards the daemon causing the Daemonic to flinch and cower. While it was enough in many cases to put the fear of the Emperor into a lesser Daemon or even put one to flight against the monstrosity in front of him it merely caused it to halt and cover its eyes as it adapted to this new threat (OOC: sorry about posting result just trying to create a window for the others to do their thing). While not much, a window of opportunity was there as the plasma bolts momentarily seized and he hoped the rest would take it. Shouting *‘Now’ *the glow about him began to ebb and wane and he pulled out an ornate gold and jewel encrusted prayer book from its protective pouch, turned towards the back and began to read holding out his left hand towards the foul beast which began to faintly crackle with blue light. He doubted it would take the creature long to realise what he was doing and when it did it would stop at nothing to destroy him, his hopes of surviving and completing the mission were now on the others around him. They would have to confront and hold back the beast till he could he finish the rite of exorcism. Failure here would be fatal


----------



## Silb

Techmarine Validus knew enough about inquisitors to know that Sebastian was now attempting a rite of exorcism. Validus quickly sprung into action.
"Servitor 1, distract that daemon with your heavy bolter," he commanded, "Servitor 2, try to get close to the daemon and use your multi-melta on it. Servitor 4, try to see if you can get a good whack at the daemon. Servitor 3 and I will help Servitor 1 distract it." He smiled, knowing that if his servitors couldn't finish off the daemon, then their distraction would still buy the inquisitor some time to finish the rite of exorcism. 

The plan began to work perfectly, with the daemon directing its attacks towards him and Servitors 3 and 1, who were in cover, blasting away at the daemon with everything they had (except for servitor 3, who was throwing rocks at the daemon). This allowed Servitors 2 and 4 to sneak up to it unnoticed. Validus knew that they just had to get a bit closer and they could do some serious damage to the daemon.


----------



## Silar

This is my first proper gm only post the next one will be in 2 days time, if people don't post by then then their characters do not react, unless it is life threatening.

Armanus you fire off you inferno bolts, tthe majority of your shots miss but one clips one of the mortars shells, causing the thing to explode

Sebastian and Valdius The Inqusitor is about to finish his prayer when a huge bolt of daemonic energy tear through your sheild of faith blasting you to the floor, you are still conscious however. Validus you fail to distract the daemon for long but your servitor with the heavy bolter pounds its shots into the generators on the creatures back, one explodes while the others unstablize, the daemon is knocked to his nees, however if the daemon explodes Sebastian is close enough to be disintergrated by the explosion.

Rest of the group You take cover around the inqusitor, protecting him at all costs however as mortar shells and plasm bolts rack your bunker your chances seem slim, you must think of a plan quick or end up as daemon toast.


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus saw Sebastian was in danger as the monstosity managed to stun him, and Endrominus began to move to support him. He holstered his stubber, useless against such a creature, and drew his daemon halberd. "May the Emperor guide this" he quitely prayed, before throwing his halberd at the beast, the trapped daemon causing it to burn with daemonic fire, the weapon pushed onwards by the prisioners hatred of its own kind. He knew if this failed, he could do nothing else, but he hoped the trapped daemon would be powerful enough to banish the threat.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt had never seen such horrors in his life. Sure, he heard of warp creatures, heard of stories of witchcraft and heresy, how entire platoons of guardsmen had been wiped out just by one of these creatures. An aura of warp energy surrounded the creatures. It was attractive, and pulsing. Veldt wanted to reach out and touch it. He started to walk closer the creatures. He heard a whispering in his ear "closer, come closer." 

Veldt awoke from his trance when a bolter round clipped a shell, causing an immense detonation, hurling fragments of metal casing everywhere. "Whoa," said Veldt, rubbing is head "that felt really weird." Seeing the rapidly approaching daemons, Veldt looked for something to use. The standard issue lasgun hadn't the stopping power, nor the capacity to fell a denizen of the warp. He looked around the bunker, and saw a mounted heavy bolter turret, position exactly where he wanted it. Veldt darted towards it, and turned the heavy weapon to face the Daemons. The bunker was filled with a BLAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA of Heavy Bolter rounds. The majority of the shots missed, but some hit home. One of the daemons took 2 rounds to face, and another 3 to the torso, and fell to the ground. A victory, for now.


----------



## The Deadman

But that victory wasn't to last for very long. As the daemens were building up a new army, a stronger army. An army with so many recruits it wouldn't just take a normal weapon to stop. It would take a mega weapon. with so much strength it could enialate the whole of the chaos army.


----------



## Silar

ooc what the hell deadman
Antilles saw the inqusitor go down _Oh what I wouldn't give for a grey knight master now_ he thought. He realized that long range fire would cause the beast to explode, killing Sebastian so he drew his custom chainsword and charge

Antilles will try to kil the beast in close quaters, fight aggresivly, knowing that he wouldn't be able to block an attack form the creature

Mod post time. Sebastian: you mange to climb to your feet
Veldet: your heavy bolter shots damage the daemon, but it is now really unstable, one more powerful shot (bolter strength) will cause the beast to explode, killing Sebastian and Antilles
Endrominus: your daemon blade screams for its rival blood, however the soothing touch of the plauge lords touch calms the trapped daemon, allowing it to slip into the nurgle mutants hand, the beast is now weilding a power level 1 daemon blade, the weakest.
Rest of the group: a blast hits your bunker, I will say it again, post and move your character, next tim they die, 2 days till next mod postk:


----------



## Silb

Validus lept out of the bunker and signalled for his servitors to follow him. He could tell that the bunker would collapse very soon but he didn't have time to warn the others. Validus quickly commanded his technical servitor to help Sebastian get away from the daemon. Knowing that Antilles needed help to defeat the daemon, Validus and his combat servitor charged towards it, hoping that all three of them together would be able to defeat it.


----------



## thomas2

Seeing his daemon halberd caught by the daemon unsettled Endrominus. _It must be more mutant than daemon_ he thought. With his halberd gone Endrominus felt helpless. He steeled himself for the coming battle, and drew his short chainblade and moved towards the creature. "For the Emperor!" he cried and cautiously charged in, attempting to reclaim his halberd, the beasts grip loosened by the daemon inside. Endrominus hoped the halberd wouldn't help the daemon much- after all it was a small 1 handed weapon with a mearly anti-daemon daemonic beast in.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

seeking a rear entrance to the bunker, Armanus slipped out unnoticed. He made his way around the fight until the mortars came into sight. Loading in a clip, he placed the shells (HT)(HT)(HT)(HE)(HE). Sighting in the mortars, he picked off the crew with the first 3 shots, and hit the mortar itself with the first (HE). It must have been loaded because a horrendous explosion decimated that area. Having one bolt left in the clip, Armanus made his way back to the fight. He looked on in horror as the Inquisitor was knocked down. Sighting up the Daemon, he aimed at the monstrosities head, or what he thought was the head atleast. Squeezing the trigger, a (HE) shell flew towards the daemons head. The shell entered through the right side of the head, penetrating the thick skull with ease and enetering the 'brain' of the creature. Before the daemon could even start to fall the shell exploded, shattering the head into a fountain of blood, brains and bone. (

OOC: Leaving this open ended so Silar or someone can twist the story, or leave it going as it is)


----------



## Silar

ooc how many people have yet to post once


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt felt that the structural integrity of the bunker was severely compromised Veldt abandoned Heavy Bolter. The whispering started again "You cannot resist, come to use, join us." It was getting unbearable. He had to stop it, run away, find cover, just stop the whispering "AHHH!!!!" he screamed, crouching and covering his ear "Just stop it! Please! JUST STOP THE WHISPERING!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

hearing Veldt's whimpering, Armanus ran over, picked him up over his shoulder and ran. Using his extreme stamina, strength and speed he simply ran. Slinging his bolter back over his shoulder he picked up the pace. he made a line for the crashed thunder-hawk, away from the fight. Jumping trenches, vaulting bunkers and using his bionic eyes memory Armanus made it back to the Thunderhawk in no time. *Are you alright* he asked Veldt.


----------



## chrisman 007

"I've seen things," began veldt "Terrible things. But those daemonic creatures, they got into my head, whispering thoughts into my ears, trying to get me to do things, slowly driving me insane. Those daemons take the biscuit." Veldt got up, picked up a discarded lasgun, and was quiet for a moment, as if quietly reflecting on what had just happend. "Thanks for saving me back there. I would've gone insane if weren't for you," said Veldt. He looked back at where the others were, and remembered his duty. "But we're fine now, we should meet up with the others."


----------



## Kronus

Sebastian concentrating on performing the rite of exorcism almost didn’t see the bright flaming daemonic bolt coming towards him. Already to late to dodge the deadly infernal missile he throw up a psychic barrier and braced for impact. His force of faith and the psychic barrier were both shattered by the impact but they also dispersed the greater part of the bolt, between his mental shields and the now glowing pentagrammic and hexagrammic wards that festooned his ornate robes the deadly warp energies were nullified. However while the flames parted the impact remained knocking him off his fight and breaking his all important concentration. He found himself slumped on the ground gasping for air his ornate prayer book clasped tightly in one hand and his mind a buzz. Worse the daemon only metres away stood above him triumphantly doubtless intending to strike at any aim. At which point the beast all but stumbled back under the blessed might of the Imperium’s firepower as Heavy Bolter slug after slug hammered home. His brain still reeling he picked himself up with the help of a technical servitor standing in attendance and reminded himself to thank the Techmarine for sending him to assist as he looked all around about at the others as they each waged their own private wars against the daemons arrayed against them. Pleased by the determination and skill on display, his eyes silently flickered to the moaning guardsmen, yet another thing to deal with afterwards but first the thing was overdue being sent to its infernal resting place. His mind still recovering from the last bolt he would be able to do little more for the moment then hold back a mental attack and his inferno pistol while it would certainly do the job was far to inaccurate at anything but point blank range to fire. Chances were in this case one of his team would be caught in the cross fire, resulting in certain death. There was nothing for it but to charge the beast and slay it in combat, with it weakened and erratic the advantage had no swung and he had no intention of losing it. Whipping out his beautifully crafted powersword he charged at the beast feinting first left then weaving right before aiming a blow at what he hoped was the creatures heart if deamons truly possessed one:

*“Know the Power of the God Emperor and know that you are undone Hell Spawn. For we are his sword and against us those weak planar thrice damned entities you call God’s cannot save you”*


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt and Armanus teamed back up with the rest of the group after resupplying at the remains of the thunderhawk. Veldt could see the daemonic creatures again. If Sebastian could just get out way, he could destroy all the daemons with a salvaged Meltabomb. There wasn't long, he had to throw it soon, or they would all be killed. "GET OUT OF THE WAY!!!!!" shouted veldt, and sebastian accorded to his wish, leaving the rapidly desintergrating daemonic corpse and fled into the bunker. Veldt primed the meltabomb and threw it with all his strength into the pack of daemons. The bomb landed exactly were he wanted it, right into the centre of the group of daemons. An almighty explosion followed. Veldt couldn't see the result of his actions until the dust cleared. What would emmerge he didn't know.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

using his bionic eye, Armanus peered through the dust. Traces of heat were showing up on his display, but nothing substantial, or in the form of a demon, if they had a form. Reporting this to the rest of the team, he walked over to Sebastian to check for any signs of daemonic damage, both physical and mental. He found him in a shaken, but otherwise unhurt state. 

*"The area is clear, for now. Whats our next course of action... sir"*


----------



## chrisman 007

"Thank the emperor," Veldt said, stepping over a fried daemonic corpse "Lets get out of here before they-" Veldt had a sudden, horrible thought. He remembered a disturbing part if imperial protocol. In daemonic incursions, all guardsmen involved would be executed by the Inquisition. This meant that Inquisitor Sebastian would kill him as soon as he met up with them. He had to do something. He could just except fate and Sebastian would take him to the emperor's table or he could run, he could get on his knees and beg, but none of these solutions would fit the predicament. Looks like this is it.


----------



## Silar

GM POST again, I love these.
Sebastian: your blade cuts a huge hole in the daemon and it staggers, you dive into a trench when Veldt throws the bomb
Veldt: you throw the bomb, it hits the monster square on the head but dosnt explode, instead it nocks the head of the daemon off, the daemons body collapses and starts turning to slush.
Armanus: you peer through the gloom and pick out nothing, yes the area is clear
All: as you stand triumphant over the corpse of the daemon the hole thing begins to writh and expand, it burts open and swarms of nurglins burst out, they will try to climb on everyone and bring you down.
people who didn't post for 2 mod posts: if there is any, you havn't gven my a reason for absence so the bunker you are shelteringin is hjit by a big bomb and caves in ontop of you.

Antilles felt ready to just die as he saw the nurglings swarm around him *For sanguiness and the god emporer* Shouted Antilles as he fired his bolter into the swarm, however they began climbing up his legs so he reverted to using his sword.


----------



## chrisman 007

"AHHHH!!!!!!" screamed Veldt as the nurglings swarmed over him "GET THESE THINGS OFF OF ME!!!!!" Veldt kicked at them, tried to push them off, but the Nurglings were too strong. He fell to the ground, and the nurglings began to swarm all over him. The whispering, now positively shouting, started again "Your soul belongs to Slaanesh, your body belongs to Nurgle, your mind belongs to Khorne. You are ours." Veldt continued to kick and punch as the tide of nurglings crawled across him. "NO!" he shouted to the whispers "I must resist! I must resist for the glory of the emperor!" 
"Muhahaha!" laughed in reply. Suddenly Veldt felt a unbearable pain, and everything went dark.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Nurglings poured over the ground and towards Armanus. Slippping his knife from its sheath he held it back hand. He braced for the nurglings impact. _Time for some fun_ he thought. As the first nurgling reached him, he punched out and caught the thing in the face, smashing its head clean in two. His knife bit into a second and obviously severed somethign vital as it ended up on the ground, 'blood' pouring out of it as it writhed in agony. Spinning, punching, slashing and pounding, Armanus's eyes glazed over with bloodlust as he lost control. A sea of blood and gore surrounded him and the nurglings kept coming. He became a death machine, nothing stood near him. The pile of bodies kept building as knife sliced, fists smashed, feet stomped out anything remotely nurgle near him. A fearsome sight, the 8 foot black giant carved his way into the wave of chaos.


----------



## Silb

Validus and his servitors were being overwhelmed by the mass of nurglings crawling all over them. He soon realized that the nurglings were coming too fast to be beaten back. Validus knew that he had to take out a large chunk of them at once if he even hoped to survive this fight. He quickly changed some settings on his plasma cutter and extended it as far away from him as possible. As the nurglings continued charging towards him, the plasma cutter overheated, melting any nearby nurglings into oblivion. At that point Validus used his servo-arm to smack all of the nurglings off of him and took a mighty leap backwards, firing his bolter at the nurglings, which were charging at him once again. Validus charged back at the nurglings with his guns blazing, raising his power weapon and servo-arm as he prepared to strike out at the nurglings.
"For the emperor!" he shouted as he cut a nurgling in two with his servo-arm.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt slowly regained consciousness. He was covered in nurglings. He was trapped. But then, he noticed something: the meltabomb he had thrown at the daemon earlier. It was still primed, but wouldn't naturally go off. A well place bolter round would ignite the bomb, and hopefully kill all the nurglings. A discarded bolt pistol lay next to him. Veldt picked it up, aimed it at the meltabomb. "Everyone, get the hell out of here," he said down his comlink. 
"Why?" came a reply.
"It doesn't matter, just get out of here."
Veldt muttered a prayer, before pulling the trigger.


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus looked in horror at the mass of nurglings, and began to fight them off. They attempted to overwhelm him, but he stomped on any that got to close, and was forced to cut through several of the disgusting creatures with his chainblade. Realising his halberd was under the mass, he looked for signs of the daemons being weakened or killed by it. Thankfully he was able to find where it was, and removed the nurglings with a entire clip of his stubber, before reclaiming his halberd and sweeping death through their ranks. He saw the guardsman near overwhelmed, and attempted to go to where he was, but the creatures appeared to counter-attack and held him up. The guardsman called for a retreat, and Endrominus was smart enough to run away, holding off the nurglings with the rest of his stubbers ammo, which was quickly holstered and replaced with a abandoned autopistol, with plenty of ammo.


----------



## chrisman 007

The bolt struck the Meltabomb. 2 seconds later, the bomb exploded in an immense detonation, incenariting the nurglings and hurling Veldt into the air. His head smacked against the ground, and passed out.


----------



## Firewolf

>> OOC. I have not posted for a while because I have a family that needs my attention. I appologise if I have ruined the rp so here is my final post.

>> Cordo lay in the collapsed bunker, his eyes looking at what remained of his body. The blood poured from a large hole in his gut. " Better to go out in battle than go out at the end of a noose" he whispered to himself. He smiled faintly, and thanked the Emperor for releasing him from his shitty life. At that he passed out and was gone.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt, slowly got back up. where there were nurglings, all there was was smoking ash. Veldt saw Cordo's body, bleeding it's life blood. "No man dies here," said veldt running to the bleeding form of Cordo. Veldt started to try and heal him, applying narthecium into the wound, just doing everything he could to try and save Cordo. Validus's tech servitor trundled up to Veldt "Lt Veldt," began the half machine/half human "You are not fit for medical or combat duties. You have a fracture in your lower..."
"DO I LOOK LIKE I CARE!?" shouted Veldt at the servitor "This man will die if I leave him." Veldt continued to apply bandages onto the wound. The man was rapidly looking like a corpse. _Damn it_ thought Veldt _he's going to bleed out._ "Veldt," said Armanus to the hurrying medic "He's dead."


----------



## Silar

Antilles saw Veldt go down, after riding himself of the nurglins he began to tamper with his vox divice *If I could only, just a little more* he whispered to himself. Then he got it right. Thr vox sent out a very high pitched wailing noise. The nurglings began to explode while the group fell to the floor, covering their ears, Antilles just managed to set it back to normal *Whoever said thr'd equip a space marine with something that couldn't kill, I know a vox inside out.* he laughed


----------



## chrisman 007

Through a combination of the Meltabomb blast and the vox wail, all the Nurglings had dissipated and turned in puss. But the price had been high. Cordo was dead and ammo, manpower, and morale was low. Veldt had just finished burying Cordo, and was covered in puss. "It's my wedding anniversary today," he said looking mournfully at a locket with the picture of a women "I should be back at home, not fighting a war I have nothing to do with, let alone knowing the purpose of it. Wait a second, why are we fighting chaos? Wouldn't it be great if we were just a little more excepting? I mean, everyone has there own beliefs, so why oppress chaos? We could even embrace it, unite the whole of humanity, wouldn't that be-" Inquisitor Sebastian seized Veldt's throat "It would be terrible! We must oppress it, or the daemonic would spread through the material world, slowly eating away at humanity, till nothing is left of it! Would you want monstrosities like the one you faced moments ago walking across the material world? On every planet? In every street? Would you? WOULD YOU!"

(OOC: I left this one open ended so people could make up the reply themselves, or just end the conversation).


----------



## Silar

*"Veldt, I am sure others in the imperium share your view of peace, but we lost all hope of that when the emporer was wounded beyond healing, maybe if he had survive dit would be a universe in harmony but no more. Chaos will fall and we will stand triumphant, and I will not yet anyone stand in our way* said Antilles, pointing his pistol at Veldt. *If we have no more queries we shall be moving on, we have our next step of the mission to climb, Our target is Senitra Almadus, the traitor goveners confessor, looks like she didn't to her job. She is hiding in a nearby palace, excpect heavy weponary and gaurds, this was trivial as to what is to come, there may even be an earthshaker cannon and artillaty base near the palace so they could fire on us.* Antilles began to walk up the slope leading to the ruined suberubs of the traitor city.


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus watched carefully. Veldt had expressed views of a... near heretical nature. He appeared to have been let off, but Endrominus began to tail the guardsman. This was the reason guardsmen were executed after daemonic incursions, and Endrominus would kill him the instant he showed further corruption or signs of possession. The guardsman would likely be unaware, Endrominus used the marines size to hide his presence.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt kept his mouth shut for a long time. But when he said such heretical views, that wasn't him. It was like something or someone else was in his mind, telling him what to say, manipulating his decisions. It was...well....weird. As the team set off, Veldt remembered something important. "We should enter the town at the downtown entrance," said Veldt circling a road tunnel south east of the teams position "Rebels control most of the business district and the suburbs. The 181st Harakoni Warhawks are based in this area. We could resupply here, and there's a comlink station so we could call in support. Good plan?" As Veldt asked this, he felt as if he was being watched. Someone was spying on him, stalking him. He'll have to watch his back, or more specifically his mouth.


----------



## Silar

*We have no need for a com I've got a link, we don't call in backup is we have to work undetected but if everyone needs to resupply then we will take Veldt's advice* he spoke

Mod post: The group heads off to the imperial guard warhawk base. You all resuply however you can only re supply imperial guard weponary or take any sutible imperial guard wepons, bolters cannot be re supplyed but bolt pistols can. This is the list of wepons that you can get. You all have 150 imperial requistion, the inqusitor has 200
laspistol: 50 req
lasgun: 100 req
bolt pistol: 150 req
grenade launcher: 200 req
plasma gun: 200 req
It is free to re supply wepons, when everyone has re supply/ bought stuff I will continue the plot.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt grabbed 4 las power packs and picked up a bolt pistol. "Hm, standard issue 4.5 mm bolt pistol. Barrel tends to overheat, but otherwise a fine weapon." Veldt holstered the weapon. Suddenly, a artillery shell strucka nearby Administratum building, leveling it. Another shell struck a Leman Russ battle tank, sending burning fragments and crew members everywhere "This isn't good," said a nearby guardsmen "Follow me, colonel garret wants to see you." The group followed the guardsmen, as shells fell down and buildings collapsed. They eventually met a low rise columned building, with a torn Imperial Banner draped a across the front: the command building. "The colonel's in there," said the Guardsmen signaling to the building. The team walked in.

"Now I want you to explain to me," shouted a senior officer to an overpressured corporal "Why we're still getting the living crap shelled out of us, and why whenever I want to do something, I have to personally wade through a sea of RED TAPE!!!" The officer turned to the group "And don't know what the hell you are, and really and don't have time for-"
"sir, these are marines of the deathwatch chapter with an imperial inquisitor attached," interrupted the corporal "They've been taking out key members of the rebel-"
"DID I ASK YOU!?" shouted the officer at the corporal. He turned back round to the group. "And anyway, commodity is short supply, and I'm willing to give you a try. Senitra Almadus, a servent of the traitor governor is holed up in a artillery base a couple mile north of here. The little bitch has been personally shelling this place and I want it to stop.” He clicked a prjector on showing an image of the surrounding area “The artillery pieces are here,” he said “and Senitra Almadus is here.” he said, signalling to a bunker complex just above the artillery. “Veldt,” said the colonel, somehow spotting the guardsmen behind the 8 ft behemoths “You going to lead your platoon...speaking of which were is your platoon?”
“Wasted sarge.”
“By what?” said the colonel with a hint of concerne in his voice.
“I'd...I'd not like to talk about it, sir.”
“Anyway, you are now premoted to captain, and are in command of 3rd company, and you are leading a distraction frontal assault on the artillery base, whilst deathwatch infiltrates the rear entrance, and eliminates the artillery. WE NEED ALMADUS ALIVE. She could be of use to finding the root of this heresy. Now move out!”


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Hearing reference to his Order of the Inquisition, Armanus turned to face the colonel with slight interest. As the others left Armanus turned to the colonel and stared down at him. *"Never ever wave off a reference to me or my Order, let alone my brothers in arms."*
Armanus stormed out of the building, stooping through the doorway to get out. Running over to the armoury he spotted nothing of interest, nothing that could help him. _Looks like im stuck with what ive got_


----------



## Silb

Validus grabbed a bolt pistol, knowing that if his other weapons ran out of ammo the pistol could be invaluable. Validus then walked over to the command building along with the rest of the group, and listened to the irritable senior officer inside. Having heard all he needed to know about their mission from the officer, Validus began to walk out of the building, but stopped and stared at Veldt for a few seconds. Not long ago Veldt had spoke in a very heretical nature, and in front of an inquisitor! Validus knew he could no longer trust Veldt and that he would need to keep an eye on him. A quick glance at the rest of the group told him that the others were doing the same. _What had come over Veldt?_ wondered Validus.


----------



## chrisman 007

A vox officer ran over to Veldt "Vox transmission from the recon party," he said "Sounds urgent." Veldt picked up the reciever "Alright soldiers whats going on."
"Everything gone south down here! They're everywhere! There's more anti aircraft, more men, more everything then expected!We're being torn to peices down here, you gotta get us outta he-"
"Alright that's enough, private! An evac flight is on it's way. What have you found."
"Thank god," said the private at the sound of evac "There's 7 manticore missile platforms, and the main gates is bristling with heavy bolter turrets. In short an air attack isn't an option."
"what about the rear entrance."
"The same sir, this place is a bloody fortress! Wait, what's that? OH GOD! NO!!!!!!" the transmission cut off.
"Private? Private!" Veldt threw down the reciever "Damn it! Somehow, they got wind of our little strike. There's a spy ammongst us."
Suddenly Veldt relised everyone seemed to be looking at him. Surely they didn't think that _he_ eas the spy?


----------



## Silar

Antilles picked up olt pistol, _This may come in handy_ he thought to himself, just then a shell came down nearby, killing a squad of guardsmen


----------



## Blhak

The bark of bolter fire filled the ears of the group as war cries echoed around them. "Second!! with me!" shouted Remkus, a burning rhino transport lay some distance from them with most of his squad dead a handful remainded as they fought the heretics that jumped them. His red armor dented and scratched from the crash his choler raising every second of the fight.


----------



## chrisman 007

"This entire operations a complete shambles," siad Veldt as another Vox feed went dead "What the smeg's going on?" 
"Sir, it's chaos out there!" said a guardsmen running up to Veldt "The sky has gone purple and the shelling has got even heavier!" Veldt seemed to leave his body for a moment, something was beckoning him "Sir? Sir? What do we do?" 
"Just hold the station for a moment son I need to go to the bathroom." Veldt ran out to the back of the complex. "Lt. Veldt," began the voices inside Veldt's head "A plague is sweeping through your homeland. It is a slow and painful death. Soon, your family, friends and relatives will all be infected."
"No!" shouted Veldt.
"Let me finish," said the voices, suddenly inflicting terrible pain on him, making Veldt scream out "Your family shall be spared from the plague IF, and only IF, you follow our commands. If you agree, as metioned earlier your family shall be spared and you shall unlock great power. A power unimaginable. The power of the warp. If you disagree, your family shall perish, and we shall destroy in the most painful way possible. Now, listen to my instructions carefully..."


----------



## Silar

ooc why do people always randomly post in my roleplay what is with you demon lord why do you have to do it arrrgh:angry:, this is to all people who do that:fuck: if you want to join the roleplay post in the thread it posted for character stuff for this rp.

Antilles walked up to the eldar autrach, but a bucket full of water over the eldars head and chucked him down a well, then dropped a casket of melta bombs down the well, shut the lid, chained it up then put a leman russ on top. "Everybodybget down" he shouted. (this is a joke post everyone who dosn't get it) Then he placed the detonater button, no more eldar.


----------



## Silar

Antilles saw Veldt go behind the shed, he seemed to be talking to himself. *"Inqusitor we have a problem with Veldt* he whisperd through his vox. Pulling out his new pistolhe set it on to its weakest setting, then he shot Veldt in the leg to make sure he wouldn't escape.


----------



## chrisman 007

"AHHH!" Veldt screamed and fell to the ground, blood dripping from the wound in his leg. The voices stopped completely as the Inquisitor and Antilles ran up to the disabled officer. *"What is the problem?"* the inquisitor asked Antilles *"I believe he has been possessed or is commiting a fowl heresy"* said Antilles *"He was talking to himself behind the shed."*
*"I see,"* said the Inquisitor stooping down to Veldt's level *"We can't have that can we..."*


----------



## Silar

ooc just one point chris don't controle other peoples characters too much

Antilles took a look at Veldt, *Why Veldt, you may have brought your death opon yourself, you said it was your wedding aniversary, what would youre wife think if you turned to chaos, whatever the daemons say is not true, recently your home planet was evacuated due to chaos attack, no civilian casualties, if it helps at all your wife is safe*


----------



## Blhak

Another astartes dropped to his knees as the firefight continued fearing for his remaining mens lives he tries the vox channel once more "This is sergeant Remkus of the squad 'Blood Letters' we need assistance, Rhino destroyed during a frontal attack repeat need assistance".


----------



## Silar

Remkus' transmission came through. *Damn, somebody come with me* he jumped down the hill of rubble, than sparant towards Remkus, firing at the traitor guard encircling the burning rhino.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

OOC Please guys, listen to Silar, DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD WITHOUT PRIOR PERMISSION. Please apply for a position in the team in the appropriate thread FIRST. Silar, get a mod to delete all posts from anyone who isnt on our team list.

Armanus heard a conversation behind a nearby shed. Turning the corner he found Veldt on the floor, blood seeping out of his leg. Standing over him was the Inquisitor and Antilles. He knew what was happening, but why? He had seen Veldt being consumed chaos but had rescued him. Had it really taken hold? He hoped for Veldt's sake it hadn't.


----------



## Silar

ooc okay thats a good idea xeno commander, I didn't think about that.


----------



## chrisman 007

As everyone was busy in the skirmish ahead, Veldt had a chance to escape. He knew after this he would be executed. He had to get out of here. He got a metal pole to support him, and headed to the medical tent. A medic ran up to him "Sir, what happened to you?"
"It doesn't matter, sniper fire, I need the key to the Vulture."
"later, you need medical attention."
After about a quarter of an hour, Veldt was in a battle ready state. With the keys to the Vulture, he had a plan. The rest of team were pinned north of his position. He had to do something to help. The fast attack craft soon reached the embattled squad. "Looked like you could use some help," He said, engaging the weapon systems "Clear the area, I'm coming in," He aimed the long barreled autocannon, and locked the hunter killer missile on all targets "WOHOO!" the payload hit the ground, leaving destruction in the wake of the vulture. "Hoped that helped you out," said Veldt "I'm coming round for another pass." Suddenly, warning lights flared up. "What the.." Veldt looked out the side window. A manticore missile was trailing the craft. "Holy-!" the missile struck the craft. The back of the craft exploded into flame, and the craft plumited out of the sky.


----------



## Silar

Antilles cheered as Veldt flew the aircraft above them and shot the traitors, then he noticed the manticore missle, *Damn* he said under his breath. As theship his the ground he was about to go over and help Veldt when he thought _If Veldt is to be exercuted then wouldn't this kill him anyway, save time as well, wait no. he's part of the team, and no one on my teams getting left for dead or killed by their own team_ he thought.
He ran over to the rubble and pulled Veldt out, checking to see whever he was alvive and concious, a few short pumps and he would be ok.


----------



## Kronus

(OOC: I am back after a week of puking my guts up and looking like a servant of the Plague God and my real life is finally back on course. Thanks for keeping me ticking but u needn't bother posting for me)

Unknown to the rest of the party nurglings were not the worst he had to face as the decaying daemon expired. In its dying moments it had tried to possess him, to take over his very form. Still a little shaky from the monstrous psychic blast only his iron will and mental training stop him being consumed. It was all he could do to fend off the nurglings. Fortunately the others seemed not to notice and the incident went without comment, though he thought he saw Endrominus glance his way occasionally worry on his brow. An Inquisitor could hide little from his Acolyte and doubtless Endrominus suspected something had happened. He remembered little of what occurred after, the mind war still reverberating in his head, something about veldt and heresy. Turning to prayers book he began to chant the psalm of Imperial fortitude and found his mind clearing, his own ingenuity returning and his iron will steadier then ever. The attack had not been pleasant but the experience had armoured mentally better then a thousand lessons in a dusty scriptorium. He burned with righteous again and whispered a prayer of devotion to the God Emperor. He had found his true calling. The Imperium was crawling with heretics and traitors who needed to be destroyed in all their forms. He would to this with the help of his faith and those with him. His mind unclouded he looks about and took in his surroundings eager to see his mission through at all costs. He felt a new weight hanging from his belt and reached down to find a plasma pistol, guard issue hanging from it. How got it was irrelevant what matters was he had one and it may prove useful in the time ahead. It was then he heard the cry, not of agony but of fear. Memories of the recent past floated back, of Veldt, of his heretical words and of the lure of Chaos. Veldt was a liability that to be dealt with perhaps permanently. He didn’t need to ask but he asked anyway but Antilles damning words made him fear the worst. If he had truly fallen then he would be shown no mercy. The normal calm relaxed inquisitors voice was as ice:

*"We can't have that can we..."*

Suddenly the battle that stretched for miles all around them hit them and all thought of Veldt was momentarily put to one side as he reached for the plasma pistol took aim and ruthlessly gunned down a number of heretics. The fight was over quickly but for Veldt it had been long enough, inspire of his injuries he had fled and in trail of blood had barely reached a vulture not 50yards away. There was no where Veldt could run to so he made no immediate move to stop him, already planning how best to achieve their objective when another wave of rebels hit them. Down the intercom he heard Veldt and the world went momentarily white as the vultures payload hit home. Gulden wondered what inspired a man to aid those who would kill him as much as look at him. Moments later the vulture fell from the sky crashing close at hand. Amongst the smoke and wreckage Veldt was clearly distinguishable bloody, battered and bruised but still very much alive. He saw Antilles move towards him. He approached calmly with purpose Endrominus 2 yards to his right. No words needed to be exchanged; if it came to it the acolyte would no hesitate in his duty. Down the comms he could here a call for help from what seemed to be a marine, he could do with another dependable super soldier and it was on route but he needed to deal with this first. By the time he reached him them Antilles had revived Captain Veldt and stood close by, expectantly. However he had other uses for the Marines, indeed the rest of them, for while he needed to deal with this first there was no reason the marines should not move to aid the surrounded battle brother. His tone while not harsh brooked no questioning:

*“Well done. A battle brother is in trouble. His strength could lend to ours. You are to see to his safety”*

When Antilles didn’t react immediately doubtless a touch of trepidation for what might happen holding him fast he barked:

*“Now Marines. The place the Sergeant is pinned down is a pivotal point and time of essence. I suggest you waste no more of it”*

Hearing the ripple of feet he turned to the bedraggled form of Veldt. Crouched down next to him and said in a calm yet compelling tone:

*“When you joined the Imperial Guard you swore an oath of fealty to our Divine Emperor to never falter in you duties and never surrender? Does your oath chafe you so? Know that there is no protection or mercy shown for those who stray from the true path. Answer me truthfully and I may just show u mercy and kill you. Lie and I will declare you extremis Diabolus, your family will be hunted down and burned alive, your name erased forever from the Imperial Archives. Answer and know that not only your fate by the fate of those you hold closest to you depends upon your next words” *


----------



## Silar

As the traitor guard retreated the group re-groups back at the camp, then you get this vox messege. "Globak command has found that the area you are in is the only one exibitiong chaos, thus the following ids true This confessor is the taint, she corrupted this world, now lads up and at 'em

Antilles sprinted across the hills of rubble to the palace.


----------



## chrisman 007

"Inquisitor," began Veldt "My faith has never wondered from the from the righteous glory of the god emperor. It wasn't me saying those heretical words I can assure you. I was possessed. Those small things (nurglings?), something happened with them. And it wasn't pretty." Veldt paused for a moment. He saw the Inquisitor's hand move slowly to his pistol. "Please, sir, I know that I shall be sent to the firing squad, but please, allow me the finish this op first."
A number of Valkyries were loading troops and Lighting Light Attack Fighters were preparing to launch. Marauder bombers were being loaded with high explosive bombs.
"Garrett's pulled out all the stops," said Veldt watching the squadrons of planes "We'll give you all the support you need."
"Veldt," began Endrominus "this attack is suicide. You experienced the anti air first hand, an you're sending planes?"
"See, the tracking system's on these here missiles is archaic. Something like a Valkyrie it'll shoot out the sky but a lighting? Nay! That's why these guys are going first."
About 4 lightnings flew across the sky in the direction of the palace compound. The sounds of flak and hellstrike missiles being fired followed by a few large explosions soon followed. The group waited in suspense to see which aircraft emerged. 4 lightnings flew across the sky and landed back at the airfield "All AA destroyed!" shouted a lightning pilot down the intercom. Veldt stepped into a Valkyrie troop transport. "Meet you there, We'll give you all the support you need!" The Valkyrie took off, along with about 2 others. 

Yet the Inquisitor still didn't fully trust Veldt. There were still signs of daemonic possession on Veldt's face. He whispered something in Endrominus's ear, and he immediately understood.


----------



## Silar

Antilles vaulted over a huge hunk of metal before taking cover behind a old rusty sheet of metal, he made it just in time as shots pounded into the steel (just like my paintball experiance this sunday, really fun though getting shot in the non protected bit of your head hurts) He peered round the metal to see an advancing traitor squad. He fired at the nearest target, felling three before getting back behind the metal. Then he chucked a frag grenade over the top, then charged guns blazing, the guardsmen would have overwhelmed him if a lightning fighter hadn't past over and gunned the rest down with rapid fire. He began the next stage of thelong run.


----------



## chrisman 007

The Valkyries continued on their course. Veldt looked out the windscreen. "We'll be hitting the DZ in 5," said the pilot "Get your gear toge-whoa." A great, hulking, mechanical beast towered above the ground. Six huge legs, that resembled digger blades dug into the churned earth. A massive cannon stuck out the front out of something that resembled a mouth. A defiler. The cannon fired, and the shell struck the lead craft. It plummeted to the ground and burst into flames. A struggling pilot emerged, only to be pounced on by the frenzied defiler. It turned to Veldt's Valkyrie "Crap! Get this thing outta-" Too late. The Autocannons on it fired and strafed the tail. The stricken craft fell out of the sky, and smashed into the compound wall.
"Shake it off men! Clear the crash site, go, go, go!" 
Veldt led the troops forward down an alleyway. A single heretical guardsmen stood on his own. He looked only about 14. His back was turned from view. Veldt whacked him with the butt of his gun. "AHH!!! Please! I surrender! I only have my orders! I'm not a heretic! Just please! Don't kill me!" the young man burst into fear induced tears. The boy was obviously not a born heretic, and was merely following orders. But he was a heretic, and could be lying. What could he do?


----------



## Silar

ooc Chris there aren't any traitor legions on the planet currently, for people just say it was a traitor leman russ with mutant or mechanical arms or somethin, still deadly.

Antilles saw the heretic conversing with Veldt, he wipped out his pistol and shot the coward in the head. "Veldt all traitors in this area are surfaced to the taint, the true heretics will be here, any who aren't are still to dangerous due to chaos influence, now get moving, we have a palace to take and it seems your friends have ruined our stealth plan" said Antilles, pointing to the aircraft. He once again slogged on.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt picked up the boys dogtags. "14," he said, not looking away from the dogtags "14 years old. With his whole life ahead of him. What a waste."
He turned to a trooper standing next to him. "Hand me designator will you." the trooper handed him a binocular like devise. "Now," said Veldt looking at the large, armoured gate "that gate is the only thing stopping us from getting to the imperial palace. And I like explosions."
"What do you mean," said antilles.
"You'll see."
"I've got the Marauders on line," said the vox officer.
After a number of fiddles with the designator, a flight of three marauders flew over. "Now sit back and watch the fireworks."
There were a number of low whistles. A line of huge explosions followed the marauders, ripping through the armoured gate and the fortifications surrounding it. A traitor leman russ exploded in flame. Compound buildings and watchtowers crumbled as the bombs struck home. 
"The ways clear," shouted Veldt "Chaarge!!"


----------



## Silar

Antilles watched as the gates were busted open, he was already half way there, _Now for the hard bit_, he thought, looking across at the open terrain to the castle. "For the Emporer and Sainguiness (I know that's spelt wrong) he shouted as he charge throught the heavy fire of turrets.


----------



## chrisman 007

As the battle raged on, Veldt had an idea. He slipped away from the group and headed to the palace. There was an undefended back entrance which Veldt slipped through. He was in the main palace building, where a women (obviously the confessor) was giving the battle orders. She seemed unaware of him. He walked up to her. "Madam," he said. She turned around, in shock that a guardsmen had found a way into the palace building. "I am a messenger for the imperial guard in this area," continued Veldt "We've waited enough. If you don't surrender, we're going to flatten this entire palace. We have enough resources to do it. We have artillery batteries, heavy bombers, mortars, tanks: all enough to flatten this entire compound in a matter of minutes. Your guardsmen are beaten. Throw in the towel before it's too late." Veldt unhilted his bayonet. If he chose the right time, he could easily assassinate the confessor in a matter of seconds. The confessor laughed "You think I of all people don't know of your plot Veldt? I know you have a dagger," a spark of interest suddenly appeared of his face "Ah ha, you have a history of possession. You've spoken words of heresy." She laughed again. Veldt didn't know how she was finding out all this. It was like she was reading his mind. "So then, we can use this possession to our advantage," she muttered a few syllables and Veldt felt (hey that rhymes!) an unbearable pain, like the one he felt when being overwhelmed with nurglings, and he fell unconscious "keep him here," said the confessor as he fell to the ground "i've got something special in store for this one..."


----------



## Silar

ooc argh chris why must you always do my plot in, at least it's good but please stop doing it so much, and guys I'm gonna try and get us some more people to join this as we have few enough alredy, especially with only me and chris posting regularly


----------



## Silb

(I'm sorry that I haven't been posting regularly, but nothing interesting or new seems to be happening)

Validus' technical servitor quietly sneaked through the back entrance, stealthily following Veldt. Earlier on, Validus had ordered the servitor to keep an eye on Veldt, and that was exactly what it was going to do. It watched from a dark corner as Veldt fell unconscious in front of the confessor. It didn't notice the small group of traitor guardsmen sneaking up behind it.

Meanwhile, Validus was viewing everything from a video connection in his helmet (or whatever the marine equivalent to a video connection is). Suddenly, his viewscreen turned to static as the connection went dead. He quickly switched his helmet to its normal setting just in time to dodge a lasgun shot. _Forget it,_ he thought to himself, _I'll just have to make it into this palace the old fashioned way and rescue Veldt myself._ He charged alongside Antilles and the rest of the group towards the remains of the fortress gate as it occured to him that if they did rescue Veldt, the guardsman would be killed by the inquisitor anyway.


----------



## Silar

ooc yay we have 100 posts, for that everyone can do one amazing thing in their next post, it has to be your next one. oh and Antilles is way ahead of everyone else, he charged ages ago.

Antilles was caught in the cross fire, turret shots from every angel of the wal were shooting at him, he decided it was now or never, he jumped in the air, holding his bolt pitol in one hand and his bolter in the other his bolters spat death to the walls, they blazed loudly untill he came cerashing down, the turret crew were either dead or fleeing of the walls now. But just then a traitor basalik company began to rain shells around the group, "Ahh heck to this" shouted Antilles as he ran forwards once again.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt awoke. His head hurt like hell. He seemed to be chained up to the wall. _well there goes plan A_ thought Veldt as he tugged at the chains. He could here the sounds of battle outside. He was well and truly screwed. The door opened, and the confessor and a guard retinue walked in to the prison room. "You've been possessed, haven't you?" she asked him. Veldt didn't answer. "Answer me!" she shouted. Veldt again stayed silent. "Very well," she said "We've got ways of making you talk..."
A cart of all sort of nasty things was brought in, ranging from knives to electric drills. All were blood stained. It didn't look good. She picked one particularly nasty looking implement, and walked towards him. "Now talk, or DIE," she said menacingly. Veldt felt (hey that rhymes!) an intense burning in his hands. He found they were free. "All right, have it your way." Veldt raised his hands, and lighting surged from them, darting from the confessor to the 2 guardsmen that accompanied her. They fell to the ground, stunned. Veldt released his feet and headed towards a vox set. He quickly tuned into the teams vox channel. "This is Veldt. I got he confessor, she's out cold. Waiting for extraction." Veldt wondered what would happen when he got out of this mess. The most likely outcome would be execution, or maybe he'd be left off. He got the confessor ready for extraction. As he left the prison, he was sure he heard a whispered "join us."


----------



## Silar

" Ahh Krag" shouted Antilles as the vox from Veldt came through " I charged all the way for nothing, any taraitor guard left in their are gonna die" he said as he marched in, bolter mowing down the rest of the panicking guard.


----------



## Silb

Validus continued to charge towards the fortress as he heard Veldt's vox transmission. "Looks like I'm going to have to pick up the pace if I want to get to the fortress before all of the heretics are dead." he groaned. Suddenly, a dark daemonic creature appeared out of nowhere and charged towards him. In the few seconds before the creature smacked into him, Validus got a good look at it. It was a twisted and warped version of his technical servitor. As soon as the creature made contact with him, it transformed into a liquid form and swarmed over Validus' armor. Validus was helpless as the creature began altering the settings on his helmet, armor, and weapons; sending shockwaves through his body and causing his equipment to spontaneously disassemble. Summoning all of his strength, Validus jumped away from the creature and aimed his bolt pistol at it. He quickly realized that nearly all of his weapons and large portions of his armor had fallen off and disassembled. 

_That freak of nature just made a big mistake,_ grinned Validus as he gripped his axe. The creature regained its solid form and leapt towards him, preparing to strike him with its daemonic sword. With lightning speed, Validus dodged the attack and casually sliced the monster in half with his axe. Grabbing the remains of his plasma cutter, Validus set the weapon to its highest possible setting and threw it directly at the beast, which was slowly reconnecting its two halves. Before it could finish, the plasma cutter exploded, blasting the beast into oblivion. 

_Now where was I?_ thought Validus. He darted into the fortress at an inhuman speed and began beheading the heretical guardsmen inside. Countless traitors fell as he ran through their ranks, killing them before they could even aim their guns at him. _I never realized how fast I was,_ thought Validus, _I guess this is what happens when someone spends years fighting inside a gigantic suit of armor. Maybe I'll request a transfer to the tenth company when all this is over, just so I can fight outside of power armor._

(After writing this, I realized that I forgot to write about what happened to the rest of the servitors. Let's just say that they helped provide cover fire for us while we charged towards the fortress.)


----------



## Silar

ooc good good, sit tight for maybe a day before I think of what comes next.


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus staggered to his feet. Last thing he remembered was a traitor attack distracting him from watching Veldt. And then.... and then he scrambled into some fortifications, and there was a missile launcher. Endrominus looked at the pile of rubble he was in, before stepping outside. The marines had mopped up resistance nicely, but Endrominus appeared to be presumed dead in action. He attempted to contact the squad, and ran in the direction they were originally travelling in order to try to catch up.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt was trapped. He had the confessor, but now a traitor guardsmen squad was knocking on the door "Open up, what's going on in there?" He picked up a discarded laspistol and the confessor. "Move away from the door, I have a hostage." Veldt shot the lock, and moved through the door. Veldt saw two traitor guardsmen looking at him in stupidified amazement. "Get back," said Veldt "Or I'll blow her brains out." The two guardsmen happily obliged, still rather confused about what had just happened. 

Eventually, Veldt heard the sounds of heavy fighting. He headed towards it. 2 traitor guardsmen were talking in the corridor. "You know, it's weird," began one "We haven't heard from the confessor in ages. You'd think with all this imperial nutters in the building she'd be right in the thick of it."
"Yeah, you're right... oh there she is."
"Where?" 
"Oh it doesn't matter, lets go, i'm bloody thirsty." The two walked away. Veldt edged forward. towards the fighting. A group of traitors were fighting against the group, and losing. Veldt aimed his laspistol and felled one. He fired another shot, and another fell. The enemy broke and ran into the labyrinth of rooms. "Hey guys!" shouted Veldt "Guess who I've got."
He reached the group and put the stunned body on the floor. Antilles raised his bolt pistol "No, don't!" shouted Veldt "don't you remember our orders? Captured ALIVE!"


----------



## thomas2

"Ah, yes nice to see our guardsman friend back. As stated the leaders of the rebellion were to be captured alive, to be interrogated. I think you should leave this heretic to the Inquisition now." said Endrominus, who recently caught up. He walked forwards, pointing his autopistol as much at Veldt as the confessor, and with his other hand ready to draw a appropriate weapon.


----------



## Silb

"I guess Veldt's right," said Validus, "not only were we ordered to bring her back alive but we would also gain nothing from killing her. Let's get out of this fortress as fast as we can, call for a dropship, and send this heretic to the Inquisition." Validus looked over at Endrominus, "Unless you and the inquistor would like to interrogate her here?"


----------



## chrisman 007

"Please," said Veldt, noticing the autopistol "May I ask a question? Do I look possessed? Do I? DO I?" Veldt had done his part. He'd dodged bullets, saved the group captured the heretic confessor, and now, of all fates, his own team mates were going to kill him. Why? He hadn't heard the voices for hours now, and he hadn't made a signal attempt on the life on any member of the group. So why was everyone acting jumpy to him? It was weird.


----------



## demon lord345

Name: brother abarax
weapons: plasma pistol thunder hammer storm sheild and artificer armour
background: the company master of the 3rd company he has defeated many a traitorous army with his hammer of justice.


----------



## demon lord345

suddenly Abarax appeared and demanded why a man had an autopistol to his face " he's a heretic!" said one of the men shakily. "well i'll take him off you're hands for you" grabbing veldt at the same time "don't worry you're safe with me" he whispered to the shaky guardsmen


----------



## thomas2

(demon lord if you wanted to join in you should have posted on the other thread, and waited for Silar to let you in and say where you are, and what you are doing.)


----------



## Silar

OK i HAVE TO GO NOW BUT TOMMOROW NIGHT i WILL POST PROPER AND dAEMON LORD stop it, and you cant be someone that important read the criteria.


----------



## Silb

Validus started chopping Abarax into tiny pieces with his axe as he laughed insanely. "What are you doing? Are you insane?" asked Endrominus. 
"But he didn't post in the sign up thread and came randomly at the last second!" answered Validus.
"Seriously? Ok, Veldt, come over here, we need help chopping this guy into pieces." In no time, the entire group was chopping up Abarax. 

(This isn't canon in the story but I just wanted to post something funny that shows what happened to Abarax after he tried to rescue Veldt)


----------



## demon lord345

srry fellas


----------



## The Deadman

And then Deadman joined in chopping up Abarax until he was in 1mm by 1mm squares


----------



## Silar

ooc good idea, just as Silb and I did if you post sarcastic make a note of it.

GM post yay finally.
As they group decides what to do with the confessor and Veldt, purple sparks appear from the confessors hands, then suddenly a huge wave of warp energy emits from the weakened woman, tearing her hands to pieces, were the stumps should have been are spiked bone clubs. Just as she emits a warp scream a flash in the air heralds the heroes of humanity, 2 dazziling Grey knight terminators appear next to the group, ready to kill the whitch.
Wepons and arms
Confessor: 2 force wepond (clubs), warp scream, doombolt, wind of chaos, she is protected by a forcefield of warp energy
Grey knights: storm bolters, nemesis force wepons, termie armour and one has a torturus nathcarium attached to his storm bolter ( like the thing on a apothaceries arem except the needles are sharper and emit tortuus drugs rather than pain killers

The grey knights are controled by chris and Silb as they have posted the most in the last week


----------



## Silb

(I'll be the terminator without the torturus nathcarium)
The first grey knight terminator began firing his storm bolter at the confessor, who laughed as her forcefield deflected all of his shots. The terminator lunged at her with his nemesis force weapon, which began to penetrate the forcefield. The confessor smiled cruelly as she attacked him with her spiked clubs. The terminator grunted as one of the clubs penetrated his armor and made a large cut across his chest. The wound stung, but the brave hero of the imperium had been through much worse. Before the confessor could pull her arm/club back, the grey knight gripped his force weapon and struck her arm with all of his strength, temporarily cutting through the forcefield and chopping her arm off. The confessor howled in pain and sent out a massive blast of warp energy. The blast knocked the terminator back, giving the confessor enough time to strengthen her forcefield using her massive psychic powers. 

"Great, now she's going to be even tougher to beat," the terminator groaned to himself. He turned towards the other terminator, "Hey, I need some help over here!" The first terminator turned back towards the confessor just in time to dodge a doombolt. He gripped his nemesis force weapon and charged towards the heretic. "For the Emperor!" he shouted.


----------



## Silar

Confessor's arm grows back as a bone sword he he. The confessor laughed as she attacked the emporer's lackeys, "What fools she thought" She swished her sword around her heads and with lightning reflexes swiped The inqusitor to the ground, (i punish those who don't give me a reason for not posting, however as I like Kronos and he did some good post a while back inqusitors not dead) She then whistled round to face the group.

Antilles smashed through a wall to see the others fighting the confessor, he fired as he charged in.


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: I've got some ideas for Veldt during this battle, anyone else want to control the grey knight termie?)


----------



## Silar

ooc if u can get the others to post more than yes someone else can


----------



## Silb

(ooc: i'll post again as soon as someone else posts something)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

OOC sorry i havent been posting, been in Nepal for 2 and a half weeks, ill post up later once ive finished clearing things up at home.


----------



## Silb

(nobody's posted in a while so I'm going to post again. Guys, pleeeeeeaaaase post!!!!)

Validus leaped at the confessor, who laughed as Validus was knocked back by her forcefield. The confessor swung at him with her bonesword, which Validus was just barely able to parry. Summoning all of his strength, Validus swung his axe at the confessor, who easily blocked it. _She blocks everything I throw at her!_ thought Validus. With lightning reflexes, the confessor struck his arm with one of her clubs. Fighting the pain, Validus tried to behead her with his axe, only for her to block the attack once again. But what the confessor hadn't noticed was that Validus' bolt pistol was now right in front of her face. Validus fired at the confessor, only for the bolts to be blocked by the confessor's force field. She then blasted Validus with a doombolt, sending him flying into a wall. _There's no way to beat her!_ thought Validus. Suddenly, he noticed a plasma gun lying right next to him. He quickly grabbed the plasma gun and began altering its settings. _If this doesn't work I don't know what will!_

The grey knight terminator watched as the unarmored space marine was sent flying into the wall. The grey knight jumped at the confessor, once again starting to break through the forcefield. The confessor lunged at him with her bonesword, which the grey knight deflected. The confessor blasted him with a doombolt, which appeared to disperse as it hit the grey knight's armor. "Heretic, did you really think that your psychic powers could hurt a grey knight?" shouted the grey knight, as he struck at her once again with his nemesis force weapon. The confessor still managed to block it, but her forcefield had clearly been weakened. She sent out another doombolt, but this one was not aimed at the grey knight, it was aimed at the roof of the fortress. The confessor jumped away as a section of the roof collapsed on top of the grey knight.

(ooc: by the way, can I give the grey knight a name?)


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus backed away from the furious combat. He was no coward, but he was even less of a fool and knew anything a Grey Knight struggled with wouldn't even notice killing him. He emptied his second to last autopistol clip into the confessor, hoping to distract the abomination. He realised he had let Veldt be unwatched for a while, so reloaded his pistol and searched for the possibly-traitor guardsman.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt dived out of the way of the falling masonary, and aimed his lasgun at the now very daemonic confessor. He fired a shot into. _Wait a second, what am I doing?_ thought Veldt _This thing is useless!_ He threw down the weapon in frustration, and looked around for another, more powerful weapon. He found none. However, the confessor's gaze fell upon Veldt. While her powers had no effect on a grey knight terminator, a officer of the guard was a much easier target. Veldt's head suddenly hurt like mad. He instinctively pulled out his sidearm and fired in the direction of where the pain was coming from. However, his shot at the confessor was off by miles. The shot hit the advancing Enromindus. The shot did no harm, but the Acolyte wasn't exactly happy with Veldt now. _Oh great, as if it couldn't get any worse_ Veldt thought, transifixed with horror, and holding a smoking laspistol _Must be a tuesday._


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus saw the guardsman, and began to move towards him. He appeared to be attempting to shoot the confessor. Veldt appeared to have been attacked by a physic attack, and fired with his side arm. The single laspistol shot his Endrominus, but his carapace armour easily protected him. _Was it purposeful? Far too much of a convenience_ thought Endrominus, and drew his halberd and autopistol. He then charged at Veldt, but before he fired off a single shot pain racked his body. _The confessor_ realised Endrominus, much more attention appeared to be concentrated on Endrominus than Veldt. Despite the anti-physic wards he was covered in and his Inquisitorial training the attack still managed to disable him for several moments, demonstrating the power of the confessor who was still fighting Grey Knights.


----------



## Silar

ooc: sorry I haven't been posting guys, I sorta wanted to get people posting by giving them the silent treatment, otherwise I would appear desperate. And finally I didn't make this clear enough but you are meant to be in the courtyard so I guess the falling maconary will be balconies. And guys if ure gonna not post for a while tell me, of course I wont be so harsh if you only remember your going on holiday and waking up at 5am, which would be a load of fluffy cheese to post at that time. 

Antilles saw the confessor, if she could still be called that run towards the acolyte. "Oh your not gonna touch anyone of this team before I kick the flaming crap out of you" he shouted as he rugby tackled the confessor (you guys with your guns and nemisis force weapons are nothing compared to real life rugby ha:victory. This however wasn't the most intelligent action, defiantly not noble prize winning stuff. The entire front of his armour was almost melted away by the weakened force field.

GM post yay. As you all start blowing away at the confessor and Antilles goes rugby union the confessor makes one last ditch attempt, she breaks open her sword to release the aura of Slaanesh, you all see your greatest desires (you decide what your characters greatest desires are but put them in your post, it cant be to be all righteous unless you are one of the few listed) however the only desires of the grey knights and Endrominus are to slay chaos and munch on their souls so, thinking she has bested you she leaves her guard down and the inquisition crew mob her. Post a bit, talk amongst yourselves and then I will finally be able to get this plot moving, everyone who wishes to continue must post in this stage, otherwise you characters will die in some painful ironic way from the depths of my cheesy brain. the eleventh commandment: Thou shall post. 2-3 Days till next post, 1 if you all post and I am feeling evil


----------



## Silb

A flash of light enveloped Validus just as he finished working on the plasma gun. When the light dissipated, he found that he was in what appeared to be some sort of control room. "Where am I?" wondered Validus, as he activated one of the viewscreens in the control room. To his shock, he saw a massive army of baneblades, titans and tanks; covered in symbols of chaos and blasting buildings like there was no tomorrow. Space marines and guardsmen charged out of the buildings and tried to fight back against the tanks, only to be engulfed in a tide of daemons and cultists. _Wait a minute, I know this place_ he thought, as he turned off the viewscreen and looked around the control room. It was the bridge of a Chaos Battleship, similar to one that he had been on before, during one of his battles against the dark mechanicus. Validus looked down, and to his horror, he found that his armor was covered in chaos symbols. He recognized the armor as the same armor worn by the admiral of the ship he had fought on before. 

Meanwhile, the grey knight terminator had jumped out of the pile of rubble he was trapped under and had freed himself from the confessor's vision. He attacked the vile creature, which was now more daemon than human. Even though he caught her off guard, the confessor still managed to block the attack with her sword. The confessor gasped as she realized her mistake, and the aura of slaaneesh weakened, causing the visions engulfing the others to disperse. The confessor screamed in anger as she fed more psychic energy into the aura of slaaneesh, strengthing the visions as she struck back at the terminator with her club.

"What kind of a horrible place is this?" Validus thought, as he stood frozen in horror. Suddenly, he began thinking differently of his predicament. _Is this really so bad? I'm in command of the most powerful military force in history, lord over thousands of troops and master of billions of people!_ However, almost as soon as these thoughts started; they dispersed and the entire vision disappeared. He was back in the courtyard, watching one of the grey knight terminators striking the confessor with his force weapon. A second later, he was back in the control room. "Now I get it," shouted Validus, "This is all just a twisted illusion created by that heretical confessor!" The thoughts from the dark corner of his mind seemed to creep away, as if his evil side knew that it was defeated. _Now how do I get out of here?_ he wondered, _Hmmm, the illusion dispersed before when the grey knight weakened the confessor; maybe if I can weaken her in reality, I can escape this vision._ He started feeling around the ground, until his hand touched a seemingly invisible solid object. _I hope this works!_ thought Validus as he threw the object towards the direction where he had seen the confessor before.

The grey knight terminator blocked the attack and jumped away from the confessor, firing storm bolter shots as he did so. Suddenly, a small object flew over his head and smacked into the confessor _That's a plasmagun!_ he thought, as he grabbed Antilles and ran away from the confessor; just as the plasma gun exploded and engulfed the confessor in its blast.

(ooc: Sorry if this post seems too long, I just couldn't stop writing!:biggrin: P.S. like I asked before, can i give the grey knight a name?)


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus was gripped by a illusion. The twisted face of his cursed kin stared out, his blade ready, his slaughter of innocents displayed grossly, his distraction obvious. Anger gripped Endrominus, he drew his chain-blade and halberd and charged his inattentive foe. The illusion faded, and the face of the confessor now emerged. However it appeared the illusion mearly turned the confessor into his worse foe, and it appeared the confessor was concentrating on other things. Endrominus continued his charge, and brought both weapons to bear. The halberds daemonic energy meant the confessor noticed it in time, and the forcefield stopped it. However it did no such thing to the chain-blade that sliced far into the daemonic flesh, before the confessor blasted Endrominus back with searing energies, of such power many of his charms and wards exploded with warp energy, though they stopped Endrominus being harmed.


----------



## Silar

ooc sorry for not answering you and first Silb and yes you can name him, your post length is ideal, just for others try to spend longer on the dream rather than actions

Antilles stood at a ships window, stearing out to the vacuum of space, filled with ships. Then he noticed the entire fleet bore the mark of the Blood Angels, butyet there were more ships than in the entire chapter's fleet. He turned to face the figgure of perfection " Sanguiness" (sorry thats probably spelt wrong.)


----------



## The Deadman

Then Deadman walked through a doorway into where Antilles was and also looked out into the empty space. He then turned his head to the left and saw an enemy ship coming towards them. "Antilles, there's enemy ship coming in fast!" Antilles turned to look and saw that there was an enemy ship coming towards them.

(Was that ok because I've only just come onto this thread and don't know what's going on so I hope it is alright)


----------



## Galebread

((OOC: Was waiting for confirmation in the sign up thread, but seeing as no one suggested changes I think I could join in now...oh, and Deadman, you do realise that it's a vision Antilles sees created by the slaneesh aura, not them actually in space and on a ship, right?))

His scanner skimmed through the interiors of the building, Naitynius Kytn motioned for his squad of scouts into one of the cleared rooms. As the squad of five gathered around, he began to relay the last of the mission objective in this planet.

"Okay, this is the last of our objectives. Cut the power, crush any traitors on the way and retreat." Naitynius stated, while replacing the burnt out suppressor of his sniper rifle. "Is that clear?" The others were also checking and maintaining their gears, nodding as they did so.

"Excellent. Now listen carefully. To the end of the corridor to the right is the power room where the generators operates. To the end of the left corridor is the emergency power grid. Bernius and Caven, you two take the emergency power grid out first, then storm the main generators and disable them, Menthius will cover your route with sniper fire. Julius, you'll cover our escape route, do not hesitate to fire on anything not of the Imperium that moves. I'll carry the melta bomb and search for a suitable location to set the charges. We regroup back here in five, clear?"

The others nodded again. Naitynius nodded himself and done a final check of his gears, then stood up and drew the sign of the aquila with his hand. The others did the same.

"By the bright flames in the night." He said.

"We wander and hunt." The others replied.

"May the Emperor guide your fire brothers, move out."
-=-=-
Discarding the spent clip and slamming a new one in place, Naitynius charged through one of the corridors and downed three more heretics with his bolt pistol, absently noting the death and destruction on the way. Certainly wasn't done by him or his team, as they don't have quite that much fire power, but whoever had done this must be an astartes, as he could see spent bolter clips and shells everywhere. If there are any surviving members of them, he'll have to get them out as soon as possible.

Blasting through a few more escaping traitors, Naitynius followed the spent shells on the ground and into where the others were battling the corrupted confessor. He immediately halted as he looked on at the strange sight with bafflement. An Inquisitor, or at least an apprentice, charged the warp-tainted confessor, and was blown back, before a grey knight in terminator armour blocked another attack and fired off his storm bolter. Then a techmarine of the Ultramarines threw a plasmagun at the confessor, which exploded expectantly, while the others seemed to be in a dream state of sort.

Then, recovering from the initial shock, Naitynius shook his head and checked the time. Four minutes left before regrouping and retreat. He can still do something.

Bringing his bolt pistol to bear, he approached the team of Imperium soldiers, particularly the grey knights.

"Brother, what is happening in here?"


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: Sorry I only read the post at the end before I post


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

ooc: im leaving now, got to much stuff to do at home.

Armanus received new orders via his comlink. He got up, and quickly vanished out of sight.


----------



## The Deadman

"Naitynius thank god you're here, there is a massive war going on and we need all the firepower we can get. I think Deadman's gone to see what weapons are lying about for us and assess the situation at the same time. If I was you though I would go out there an help him." informed Brother. 

OOC: I don't know his name so I've just put him down as Brother until I know who he is.


----------



## Silar

ooc deadman you cant godmod (controlling characters which aren't your own) and I'm sorry Galebread for not looking at the sign up thread, you should have just pm'd me.

Antilles bowed before the perfect figure. "Brother captain Antilles, you will lead the advance onto the plains of 2418, the 4th company awaits you." the primach commanded. His drop pod whistled down, it landed in the middle of the ork forces, spilling the green tide around it, bolter in hand he charged.

ooc I will continue the story tommorow, everyone please post.


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: OK thanks for the advice

Deadman was still scavenging for weapons until he came across a thunder hammer. He picked it up and took it to Captain Antilles.


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: Sorry for the lack of post recently. I have had lots of exams, and on top of that I have spent the best of 3 days sneezing and taking way too many paracetemol tablets. Anyways, I feel better, so here is my post).

Veldt blinked twice. Where was he? He was in a bed, very comfy and soft. The floor was tiled and the walls a metallic white. He got out, and moved towards a balcony. He looked down. He was in a towering, clean looking, hive city. A number of Grav gliders swooped and dived between the tall spires. Veldt walked into another room. An ornate, decorated glider was folded under a bench, and a case held a huge variation of medals, from the Medallion Crimson to the an amazing Honorifica Imperialis. He exited the flat and went out into a corridor. Two Imperial Guardsmen, in standard issue harakoni carapace armour, snapped to a salute. "Whoa!" said Veldt as the men "stand down! I'm not anyone improtant. Relax."
The men relax "Not important?" exclaimed one of the men, shocked at the mans words "your the segmentum commander! How can you not be important?" Veldt was shocked. Segmentum commander? How? Suddenly he relised. This was just a fantasy, a dream, a trick from that dratted confessor.

At this relisation, Veldt was violent ripped from his fantasy and the confessor's bone sword ripped into him, cutting through Harakoni issue carapace as if it were paper. He fell to the floor, stunned for a moment, clutching his bleeding chest. The confessor lifted her/it's bone sword and was poised to stab him a second time and finish him off, when she paused. There was a loud, constantly getting louder and faster beeping noise to Veldt's left. He turned to see a steaming plasma gun, getting steamier and slowly beggining shake violently. "Uh-oh."

The plasma gun exploded, possibly insinerating the confessor (or at least giving her/it a nasty headache) and hurled Veldt into the rubble were the others were standing.


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: people, I hate it when you stop posting. PLEASE POST!!!! Or else!)


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: I would but I don't reply to really long posts on threads I sign up to but don't know what it's about


----------



## Silb

ooc: i'm waiting for silar to post again


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: If someone does a short post in the story then I'll post after them


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus picked himself up off the floor, and checked his weapons. Seeing that all was well he turned his attention back to the Confessor, still battling the Grey Knight. Endrominus spied the guardsman thrown through the air, and Endrominus hurled himself to the ground as blasts of plasma splattered against the wall directly behind him.
"A bit close for my liking." He announced, and strode purposely towards Veldt, who appeared injured.
"So, where were we, traitor?" he said as he drew his autopistol, with a vengeful grin.


----------



## The Deadman

"Whats Veldt done?" Deadman asked Endrominus, holding his gun up pointing his gun a Endrominus' head from a far distance.

OOC: I don't know how Veldt's become a traitor that's why I'm asking


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt coughed twice, and got up to meet Enromindus's (OOC: I think I spelt that wrong), his chest still bleeding badly. "Traitor?" he said, as he staggered towards a smashed wall, obviously losing consciousnesses from blood loss "What do you mean? I haven't made one attack on anyone of you! In fact, if it wasn't for me, you'd all have died in those trenches! And this is my thanks?" At that moment, there was a click from behind enromindus. Deadman was pointing an autopistol at Enromindus. "What's Veldt done," he asked.
"Me?" said Veldt, still angry "I have not done anything! I am merely victim of possession, and-" Veldt suddenly realized what he had just admitted to. Well, if Enromindus didn't just pull the trigger now, it would be a miracle.


----------



## The Deadman

"Wait you were posessed! By what!?" asked Deadman putting his hand up to Endrominus to tell him to not to shoot.


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus began too speak.
"Well that little piece of news changes everything. I was going to shoot you for speaking heretical words, shooting at a member of the Inquisition and the twin suspicions of how you brought in a highly dangerous traitor, the Confessor, so easily and why we found you on your own. But now you are a potentially dangerous foe. Such knowledge calls for different action. Oh and not attacking any of us? Have you forgotten that shot so quickly?"
Endrominus flicked his autopistol towards the newly arrived stranger and fired off three shots in the general direction, intended to pin the newcomer so that he wouldn't shoot, and aimed away enough to avoid injuring him. He drew his prized halberd and charged towards Veldt.
(The Deadmans post must have been during me writing this one, so there isn't any reference to it)


----------



## The Deadman

But Deadman ran towards him aswell with his Energy Sword in hand this time and got to Veldt first to protect him.


----------



## Galebread

(OOC: Sorry for not posting, I was waiting for one of the Grey Knights to either acknowledge or ignore me. And I probably should've pm'ed you Silar, sorry about that.)

Naitynius was waiting for an answer when the commotion on the other side grew. Deciding to listen in on what's happening, he automatically brought his bolt pistol up and pointed it at Veldt when the guardsman admitted of being possessed. The words of the Inquisitorial Acolyte had further justified his reaction. Traitors are the worst of all scum, and any traitorous lowlife before him will fall without mercy.

Some may argue that it is only a speculation of Veldt's treachery, but suspicion is all he needs to bring a potential traitor down. It doesn't matter _who_ possessed the guardsman, so long as he _was_ possessed he will be seen as a danger to humanity. And he had swore an oath when he joined his chapter to prevent the dangers, and to strike down those who're dangerous with absolution.

Traitors must _DIE_!

And those who aid or defend traitors are traitors themselves.

He had swore an oath, he will not fail.

"May you rot in oblivion, traitor." He said with absolute hate as he started to pull the trigger.


----------



## The Deadman

But Deadman was too quick to see that it was 2 on 2 and that he was helping a traitor so he turned and quickly and pondered on what to do shielding Veldt.


----------



## thomas2

The new arrival attempted to defend Veldt, so Endrominus realised he would have to deal with this stranger first.
"So stranger, who are you? What is your purpose here? Why are you attempting to aid a traitor, and what makes you think that you have the right to interfere with Inquisitional business?"
(OOC Deadman to continue in this roleplay you'll need to say who and what your character is, what they look like, what they have on them, why they are here, what they know about what's going on, why they are called the Deadman etc all fitting into the 40K universe and fitting into this roleplay, I suggest at least you read the first post in 'Corruption (an Imperium roleplay)' as it gives a good idea of background, it maybe worth reading more of it and all of this thread to give you a idea of what other characters are like, and what has already happened. If you are unable to do this you will just not fit into this roleplay and I will have to just act as though you never posted)


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: I'm an Imperial Guardsman and I have all the weapons I put said on the sign up thread

"I'm an Imperial Guardsman and just one shot/slash from my weapons could kill youin an instant as for this little heretic/runt you can have him if you want but don't expect me to just let you go scott free as I have a good memory" said Deadman, "plus I even have an AWP Sniper Rifle with AWP bullets which can pierce through your body and *shouts loudly*THAT PERSON WHO IS AIMING AT ME WITH HIS OWN WEAPON *talks normally* with just one bullet, but, I'll let you have this one. For now goodbye." And with that he walked away leaving Veldt to something that could be either horrible and painful or just plain stupid.


----------



## Silb

(ooc: I guess I'll take control of the 2nd grey knight; at least temporarily until Silar says otherwise)

The grey knight terminator (the 2nd one) watched as Endrominus and Naitynius began firing shots at Veldt. "Stop!" shouted the grey knight, "I can feel strong daemonic energies in this room, the confessor is still alive. You can execute this heretic when the battle is over, but for now let him live." Suddenly, the cloud of smoke caused by the plasma explosion disappeared. Everyone watched as......nothing appeared. 

Validus backed against a wall. _Where did she go?_ he thought. Suddenly, he felt a sharp pain in his back and fell to the ground. Validus quickly spun around to come face to face with the attacker. It was none other than the confessor, albeit without her bonesword arm and covered in holes caused by the explosion. The confessor began to strike at him again, only to be blocked by one of the grey knights (the first one). The grey knight grabbed Validus and jumped away as the confessor tried to attack them again. Giving a signal to the other grey knight, the 1st grey knight began firing his stormbolter at the confessor. Validus and the 2nd grey knight quickly followed suit and began firing as well. The confessor began to scream in pain as the bolter rounds blasted into her. 
"Hey guys, we need some help over here!" shouted Validus.


----------



## Silar

ooc sorry I haven't posted guys and sorry about my spelling, I don't have a checker on my laptop, are you guys I leave you alone for a short time and your already fighting amongst yourselves. I wana thank Silb and thomas2nd for keeping it going while I was gone. Deadman just a note you are not a super guardsmen, if it were in model formata normal guardsmen with a sniper could not take on 2 or 3 space marines and an inqusitor's apprentice/retinue person.

Time for this confessor to finaly die me thinks. The grey knight terminator gets you all back on track with actually killing the enmy with a load of shots and slashes the alredy weakend conffesor goes down, about a day before i MOVE THIS ALONG, post if you want to continue in ooc then I will move this along, promise


----------



## thomas2

"Right then, back to taking on the Confessor then, though I feel fairly vulnerable without my wards, I must purge this abomination in the Emperors name. But first I need some insurance that neither the traitor nor his new 'friend' escape."
With this Endrominus reached into his coat and drew out a grenade of a sort. He took out the pin and casually tossed it over his shoulder, towards Veldt and the Deadman. Bursts of gas leaked from the metal container, engulfing all three of them, but Endrominus walked on unaffected, though waited till out of the cloud to speak.
"Choke gas, it won't be easy for them to breathe enough to survive, let alone escape. Thank the Emperor for my filtration plugs." Endrominus approached the Confessor, still busy fighting the Grey Knights. He quickly attempted a stab with his halberd, and was rewarded with being slashed across the chest for his efforts. This attack forced him back onto his leg. _The non-bionic one..._ he thought as the powerful leg smashed into the Confessor, which was retaliated against with a physic blast, much like the last one. However without his wards to protect him Endrominus was injured by the attack, and was forced to stay out of the combat.


----------



## The Deadman

But Deadman ran out of the gas and shouted "YOU BASTARD!" and drew out his Auto Pistol and shot Endromidus in the arm.


----------



## Galebread

Naitynius wasn't listening when the supposed guardsman introduced himself, he just shoot them both. But before he fired his first shot, the Grey Knight he approached earlier on and a Techmarine of the Ultramarines called for assistant against the more powerful foe. Deeming the guardsmen as low priority and not much of a threat, he nonetheless let the first bolt fly as it hit the ground in front of the two guardsmen, as a warning.

Whirling around with swiftness fitting for a Sergeant of a Space Marine scout company, Naitynius unloaded his clip of Silent Stalker Shells into the Confessor, jumping out just in time as a psychic blast charred the land he was standing a moment ago. Ejecting and slamming in another clip with practised ease, he aimed at the Confessor again and fired.

It was then that he saw Endrominus being injured by a psychic blast, followed up by a mad attack by the guardsman called Deadman. Narrowing his eyes at the situation, he dashed towards the Inquisitorial Acolyte and body slammed Deadman away as he fired more shells at the guardsman while trying to pull the Acolyte away from the fight.


----------



## The Deadman

Then Deadman, recovering from his attack, asked all the guardsmen on his radio for a ship and within 30 seconds he had boarded it and flown off into space.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt now realized the direness (OOC: is that a real word?) of the situation. The bolter fire raked the ground next to him. His stab wound still hurt badly, and he tripped over some rubble. "Why are you guys after me?" he said, still trying to put as much distance between the Iquisitorial team and himself "Isn't _that_" he pointed at the Confessor "a bigger problem?"


----------



## The Deadman

Then Deadman realised he'd forgotton Veldt and went back for him. When he got there he jumped off and grabbed Veldt and took him on the ship (which flew off 5 seconds later).


----------



## chrisman 007

"Hey," said Veldt "Don't worry about me, just get outta here whilst you still can." He stepped down from the ship, and activated his grav chute to saftey.


----------



## The Deadman

"YOU IDIOT! YOU'RE GONNA DIE DOWN THERE!" called Deadman. But he couldn't go back for Veldt otherwise he'd be dead aswell. So he carried on going into space to see if there was any action going on up there.


----------



## Silar

ooc sorry I didn't post guys my internet didn't work.
And whats with all this flying ships and sub stories, average gaurdsmen dont get ships.

A loud voice pounds through the vox making all but the most veteren of marines flinch. "This is warmaster Chargh to all sabotage units, converge on the traitor governer's palace, units are getting pinned down there, we have found a sewer entrance on the west siding of the building (the side facing you) you will be given air transport and support." as soon as Chargh finishes a thunderhawk, this time of grey knight variant, flies above and lands expertly in the courtyard, ready for you to get on. (when everyone has poster the getting on post the thunderhawk takes of, even if I dont post to say it does, and yes however asked first can controle both the termies, I know who it was just lost their name)


----------



## Galebread

Naitynius winced slightly as the voice of the warmaster of this crusade boomed over the complex. Sure, he and his fellow team of the Nocturnal Flame was not under the direct command of the warmaster, but the man's commands still needs to be obeyed for this instance. So, flicking on his vox and tuning it to the right channel, he relayed his message to his squad.

"Alpha squad, this is Sergeant Kytn. I've just received a new assignment, you all are to fall back and retreat through the escape route and get a lift back into the strike cruiser. Julius will lead the team for now, may your faith keep you from harms way brothers, out."

Then, flicking off the vox and pulling out the melta bomb, he wondered if he should demolish this place with it, or reserve it for later. After a few seconds of mental debate, he placed it back to his side and walked up the plank of the Grey Knight's Thunderhawk.

"By the bright flames in the night." He muttered to himself.


----------



## Silb

Validus began running towards the Thunderhawk, until he noticed something in the corner of the courtyard. It was a pile of plasma guns! While the others distracted the confessor, Validus and the two grey knight terminators quickly set them to the "suicide" setting (which the traitor guardsmen put onto the plasma guns for some reason) and began rewiring them, increasing the range of the plasma explosion. "Let's get out of here!" Validus shouted as he jumped onto the thunderhawk. 

The two grey knights quickly finished helping Validus rewire the plasmaguns. "We have to leave now! Those plasma guns are going to blow any minute!" one of them shouted as they ran into the thunderhawk. "Get on, everyone!" shouted the other grey knight.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt's chute hit the ground, and he saw the landing thunderhawk. "Well, looks like we're leaving," he said. But then he saw something else: the steaming pile of plasma guns. Seeing that the idea was to level the place with them, Veldt thought it was a better idea to get away from them. Seeing the thunderhawk was slowly rising, Veldt picked up his pace. He made a running jump, and just caught the onto the end. Though he was losing his grip. "Help!" he said "I'm slipping!" Though he thought this plea was probably going to be ignored, there was little else he could do. 

OOC: nice to hear from you again silar.


----------



## chrisman 007

PLEASE POST! Its boring without people posting!


----------



## The Deadman

OOC: I would but I'm not in the conflict on the ground as I'm in space looking to see if there are any wars (I'll post next week though )


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus recovered from the physic blast quickly. The newly arrived traitor had fired at him, but it bounced harmlessly off his carapace armour. As he got up Endrominus checked the slashing wound the confessor gave him. His fingers probed the shallow wound as he realised the wound was fairly light. Endrominus brushed the sticky gore from his fingers and looked for the traitor that fired at him. The heretic had vanished, apparently spirited off by evil forces. It was then Endrominus noticed Veldt had escaped. It appeared the Choke Gas grenade had no effect. Endrominus picked up the empty canister, and breathed in the gas.
"A defective grenade? What poor luck." he mumbled to himself as he pocketed the grenade.

Still stunned by his injuries Endrominus heard, but failed to understand, the announcement from the speakers. However when he saw the steaming plasmaguns, and the Grey Knight thunderhawk he realised what was going on. He made his way too the thunderhawk, which had already started lifting of without him. _Taking off without a member of the Inquisition with them on-board?_ However Endrominus was soon cheered up when he saw Veldt was also going for the thunderhawk, and ahead enough to not notice him. Veldt just grabbed the end with a running jump, but he was worse injured, only had the fitness of a guardsman - compared to a experienced trainee Inquisitor- and didn't have a bionic leg. Endrominus jumped up, and managed to get a firm enough grip to get up into the thunderhawk. Hearing Veldt cries for help Endrominus grabbed his hand and pulled him up, before Veldt noticed who it was. Instead of letting Veldt get a good foothold he grabbed the damaged remains of his flak armour, and dangled him over edge.
"Hello Veldt, you're just in time for your interrogation."


----------



## chrisman 007

"Talk about put of the frying pan and into the fire," said Veldt, looking down at the huge fall. _well I guess it could be worse_, he thought _ My grav chute might still work_. "Alright," he said "Ask your questions."


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus strengthened his grip on Veldt and pulled him in, gesturing to a seat. He drew his halberd, and started to talk.
"It is lucky for you that you decided to get into this craft. You see I was going to kill you the moment I saw you after you escaped. However I saw you going onto the thunderhawk, which I thought was not the behaviour of a traitor, as a traitor powerful enough to deal any sort of damage to those inside would have been unable to keep such power hidden, and any foolish enough to attack otherwise is no threat. However I cannot simply let you go, you may be a traitor or the possession may return. I ask you three questions, with the possession what do you remember, what did you do under it and how much power did you have over your body. Secondly why did you shoot me? Finally why did you return to the thunderhawk? I trust that you shall not lie or you shall die the moment I find that out."


----------



## chrisman 007

"Ok," said Veldt, looking back over his recent memories "I didn't do much under the power, though I was communicated and I'm sure I would've been forced to do whatever the heretical....." he searched for the right word "thing would've told me if it weren't for Antilles autopistol round to the leg. I believe I had full control over my body until when it tried to communicate to me. Second, I can't remember ever firing a shot at you. If it was when I flew over in the vulture, I'm sorry, its incredibly hard to maneuver that things autocannon without a co-pilot. Thirdly, I am loyal to this mission. I will still stay with this group and aid it as much as possible. There, that good enough for you?"

(OOC: Where the heck is Silar?)


----------



## thomas2

"Yes it is, though I am forced to diagnose your forgetting of firing at me with a las-weapon during the fight with the Confessor down to short-term full daemonic possession, and shall have to keep a closer watch on you. I suggest you stay with me so I do not need to implement any sort of 'measures'. I am going to see if there is any sort of a armoury aboard this fine craft so that I may refill my ammunition, and perhaps fetch some medical equipment. I presume you also are short on ammunition?" inquired Endrominus.


----------



## The Deadman

Then the ship that Deadman was in falls through the sky and crashes into the ground however he still survived and picked up some of the stuff the other people on the ship had. And he then went looking for something to kill.


----------



## chrisman 007

"Yes, I shall rearm later, thanks for telling me," replied Veldt "But at the moment I'm going to go get some R&R." Veldt started to dress the wound on his chest, and find a suitable replacement for what he used to call his flak armour. The Transport was a lot bigger than he thought it would be, and the chairs seemed to be designed for people at least 2ft taller than him. Before heading to the armoury, Veldt asked "Oh, and where the hell are we going?"


----------



## The Deadman

Meanwhile Deadman found some people to kill but he then realised they were his own team mates. "Hey! What are you guys doing here? I thought I was the only one here? Oh well seeing as you guys are here, is there anything to kill?"


----------



## Galebread

Within the armoury, Naitynius had just finished refitting and repairing whatever damage his gears had taken since landing on the planet. He had heard the commotion outside, and as such had resisted the urge to immediately blast Veldt's head off when he saw the guardsman heading heading his way. If the Inquisition wishes to 'acquire' information out of the man after this whole thing, then the Inquisition can have their way.

It's better that it's not his problem.

Ejecting his half-spent clip of bolt shells out of his bolt pistol and slamming in a new one, he holstered the weapon and glanced at Veldt. "I wouldn't ask too many questions, guardsman. It'll only make it even worse for you when the time comes."


----------



## The Deadman

(Back where Deadman is) "Yeh we got loads of Chaos over the other side."
"Great just what I wanted to kill!" He then went and killed some chaos for target practice and for fun.


----------



## thomas2

Endrominus checked the armoury for appropriate ammunition, and was happy to see some.
"Ah, look at this, it appears they knew that we would be getting on this Thunderhawk as they have a gas grenade refill tank, the correct sort of stubber ammunition and some replacement wards."
He got out his fine stubber, most stubbers were crude weapons, but his was a excellent example that was custom made for corrupted gang leader, that Endrominus himself slayed. He flipped open the bullet-compartment and slipped in 6 bullets. That done he attached some of the replacement wards, bandaged his injury, aquired 18 spare stubber rounds and 3 spare autopistol clips. He turned to Veldt while he refilled his gas grenade.
"I have to admit I do not know our destination either. I suggest we go and see Antilles, with Sebastian missing he is in charge."


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt looked at the impressive weaponry on show. There were shining boltguns, glistening rounds of ammunition, yet no laspacks, no lasrifles, nothing that would resupply his depleted weaponry. He decided to snoop around for something else. He decided to find a replacement for his old, battered, yet beloved laspistol. He still had a bolt pistol, though he had stupidly forgot to pick up ammunition rounds. Here would be a good time to rearm it, he'd have to retrieve ammo on the field.

"We could ask the pilots, after all," said Veldt, still on the subject on where they were headed. Even though the Inquisitor had threatened his life a number of times, he was still loyal to him, and missed him. He still didn't know about "deadman" (which he assumed was a nickname), the mysterious guardsmen who had bought him valuable time in the stand off between Enromindus and himself. So many unanswered questions....


----------



## The Deadman

...and yet so little time as Deadman was about to fly off back into space with another transporter


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: have we all given up on this? It was fun when it was alive)


----------



## thomas2

(OOC I'd like to continue on this, but thanks to the lack of any GM posts I have no idea of what is going to be happening next, and I don't think I can really do anything with what we currently have)


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: cool. We just need to hunt silar down :aggressive


----------



## Silb

(ooc: Where Is Silar??????)


----------

